# 

## mylas

Biała i czarna lista wykonawców i sprzedawców materiałów - Oświęcim i OKOLICE, proszę o wasze propozycje:

----------


## Cola0760

na biało :
1) biuro projektowe KONSTRUKTOR z Chrzanowa. Zrobiłem tam projekt od podstaw wraz z adaptacja i załatwieniem wszystkich pozwoleń. Mam z tamtąd kierownika budowy i inspektora nadzoru. Wszystko w bardzo przystępnych pieniądzach (u nas niektórzy za adaptację sobie więcej krzyknęli niz tam za projekt zapłaciłem)
2) hurtyownia Euromar (market PSB Mrówka). Paweł Nowak to gosc z którym tam gadam i wszystko da sie załatwić z dowozem i bez problemów czasowych. Są elastyczni jesli chodzi o ceny czyli jak się im pokaże że gdzieś się ma taniej to zawsze da się dogadać.
3) ekipa budowlana p. Stanisława Włodarczyka. Robią mi fundamenty, mury i strop i wszystko w przystępnej cenie i na moje oko dobrze  :wink:  Czasem ciężka jest "komunikacja" no ale wiadomo że od czasu do czasu musza pokazać że są fachowcy  :wink: 
4) p. Adam Radwan z Grojca - koparka i ew transport samochodowy 15-18t (np na zasypke, kruszywo itd). Wszystko rzetelnie i na czas i w normalnych cenach (80 zł/1h)
5) Betoniarnia Contractor - najtaniej, dobry jakościowo, na czas, faktury na przelew, pompa w cenie - wszystko w temacie.

na szaro:
1) Jarbet z Grojca. Bloczki fundamentowe tam brałem. Naprawdę tanio, z dowozem i fakturką. Jest małe "ale" - są opory w dowożeniu tzn z dotrzymaniem terminów, a to to a to tamto itd, ale koniec końców sie dostaje  :smile: 
2) p. Szymański z Brzezinki. Wszystko super dokładnie itd i w normalnych cenach tyle tylko że czasu ma bardzo mało  :sad:  (no a dla nas terminowość tez ważna)

na czarno :
1) Kościelnik. Najdroższy beton. Olewa klientów (umówił się ze mna na robotę - koparka + transport - ale złapał lepiej płatną i nawet mnie nie poinformował tylko jak przyszedłem - załatwiajac sobie wolne na ten dzien itd - to mnie uświadomił  :sad: 
Juz tam nie pójdę bo tak się z ludźmi nie załatwia

----------


## mylas

NA biało:
- potwierdzam contractor

Na razie tyle mam nadzieję że niedługo coś dołożę na biało, a nie na czarno

----------


## Duras

Przestrzegam wszystkich chetnych przed zakupem w salonie PHU Prestige Mariusz Wędrychowicz 

Zamowienie na drzwi zlozylam pod koniec 2009r. zaplacilam zaliczke i umowilam sie z wlascicielem salonu - wtedy bardzo milym!!!!! - na pomiar po przygotowaniu scian.

Pomiar byl wykonany w marcu 2010r. Wlasciciel po pomiarze byl jeszcze u mnie pare razy aby doprecyzowac roznice w pomiarze opasek i oscieznic. 

Po przywiezieniu i montazu tylko drzwi mieszczacych sie na pietrze bylam sciagana telefonami przez pracownikow salonu o zaplecenie pozostalej kwoty za cala usluge. 

Na moje nieszczescie zaplacilam calosc przed montazem pozostalych drzwi i braku kilku opasek, ktore byly zle wymierzone przez wlasciciela i jego pracownikow. .

Kolejny miesiac czekalam na zamontowanie opasek ktore na nowo musialy byc zamawiane. Klamki ktore kupilam w innym sklepie za rada wlasciciela PHU PRESTIGE tez nie zostaly zamontowane poniewaz nie byly zamowione w jego salonie - wlasciciel nagle zmienil slowna umowe.

W ciagu miesiaca podczas prob kontaktu z salonem moj numer telefonu nie byl odbierany przez pracownikow jak i wlasciciela. 

W koncu doczekalam sie dnia w ktorym mialy byc zamontowane ostatnie opaski i okazalo sie ze znowu jedna nie pasuje poniewaz zostala zle wymierzona.

Pani pracuijaca w salonie PHU PRESTIGE powiedziala ze musze zaplacic za wszystkie opaski kwote w wysokosci 470zł - ktore byly zle wymierzone przez wlasciciela i pracownikow salonu - bo jesli nie zaplace firma PHU PRESTIGE nie dorobi mi opaski do ostatnich drzwi. 

Prowadzac remont domu mialam wielu wykonawcow ale usluga wykonana przez PHU Prestige Mariusz Wędrychowicz - Katowice, al. Roździeńskiego na dlugo zapadnie mi w pamieci.

Ekipy montazowe zatrudnione przez salon PHU Prestige Mariusz Wędrychowicz - Katowice, al. Roździeńskiego nie sa przygotowane do osadzania drzwi i czesto zostawiaja po sobie balagan i brud.

NIE POLECAM NIKOMU!!!!!!!!

----------


## Cola0760

Katowice to chyba nie nasza "jurysdykcja"?? No ale mogę się mylić  :smile: 
Wybacz Duras ale wygląda to na działanie konkurencji. Masz tylko 3 posty i wszystkie 3 są na temat jednej firmy. Sama widzisz że jest to mało wiarygodne.
Jeśli jednak to prawda to szczerze współczuję.

wracając do tematu "oświęcimskiego" to dodam :

na biało :

Kośmet ul Kolbego : tam rozmawiałem z Panem Maćkiem (kierownik) i zawsze co do stali się dogadałem (sprawdzałem całą okolicę i podawałem najniższą cenę i p. Maciek zawsze dawał radę, a jakby miał nie dac rady to miałem wrażenie żeby poprostu powiedział że Mu sie nie opłaca) Oczywiście dowoził wszystko i ciął na takie kawałki jak sie powiedziało. Wszystko tam załatwiłem bezstresowo.

----------


## tlalken

Na białą liste:
- Ryszard Bogacki - usługi projektowe, Bujaków koło Bielska-Białej, wszystko szybko sprawnie, projekt, przeróbki, ustalenia i pozwolenie, teraz kierbud Polecam
- PSB Gabryś Sikora Kęty -  pustaki, dachówka, kominy, okna dachowe - kupione w styczniu czekają na swoją kolej i to za free. Rzetelne wyceny materiałów, bez zanirzania powierzchni lub ilości. Fachowe rady jednego z szefów
- Betoniarnia Wid-Bet
- Tartak Legrand Wood Ireneusz Legień Kęty - deski szalunkowe pierwszej klasy,  5 m długości bez oflisów i szerokości normalnej deski
- Hermig - Stal zbrojeniowa Nidek koło KĘT tel. 697 012 751

Na czarną:
 - tartak PRYZMA Nowa Wieś - za lipne deski szalunowe, niektóre szerokości na 7-8 cm. jak zapałki Porażka, a długosci od 3,5 m może do 4,8 m 
 - Bryzek Andrychów - stal zbrojeniowa - jak przyszedłem z calym projektem w ręku  zamówić stal, to usłyszałem od pana zza biurka, że cyt. " My nic nie obliczamy, niech panu ilosci wyliczy dekarz, albo kierownik budowy, my sprzedajemy, a nie obliczamy" Więc podziękowalem grzecznie panu zza biurka. Dodam tylko, że w projekcie mam tabelke z dokladną rozpiską czego  ile, ale ktos miał chyba zły dzień.I tak trafiłem do Nidku i kupiłem jakieś 150 za tone taniej i co najważniejsze bez łaski

----------


## mylas

Co do Bryzka to też się wahałem czy nie dodać go na czarną listę, a powód jest taki. Jak zamawiałem stal na całość domu z podaniem ilości to nie było problemu i wszystko przywiezione w terminie, jesień 2009. Teraz potrzebowałem żeby mi dowieźli 6 prętów fi 16 i pojawił się problem. Bo musieliby przywieźć to przy okazji jak będą w okolicy, ale tak czy tak muszę zapłacić za transport tyle jak by jechali specjalnie do mnie. To pytam skoro płace za transport to przywieźcie w dogodnym dla mnie terminie, a oni że to im się nie opłaca.  :bash:  . 
Dzwoniłem do Polanki i nie ma problemu, transport 20 zł. Jeszcze nie zamawiałem bo czekam jak będą robić dekę bo pewnie jeszcze czegoś zabraknie.

----------


## kropek7306

Czarna lista

*Budowa schodów, firma PPHU Sago z Nowej Wsi.*

W niżej podanym linku jest wszystko napisane i pokazane jak ta firma wykonała u mnie prace. Niestety pisanie o gwarancji przez tą firmę w umowie to w moim przypadku bzdura, po obejrzeniu zdjęć chyba nikt nie powie że czepiam się bzdur. Niestety schody mają kilka miesięcy a już się rozlatują.

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...highlight=sago

----------


## RAMILA

*Czarna lista*
hurtownia Euromar (market PSB Mrówka)
Długo zastanawiałam się czy dodać ich na czarną listę bo jest dużo osób zadowolonych z usług tej hurtowni,my też byliśmi bo super obsługa i doradztwo.Zamówiliśmy  towar,zapłaciliśmy na miejscu i za 2 dni przywieźli materiały,okazało się że nie przywieźli wszystkiego ale mieli dowieźć w następnym tygodniu.I tak czekaliśmy niecałe 3 tygodnie i nic,więc mąż zadzwonił i zapytał czemu jeszcze nie mamy tych rzeczy, pan u którego zamawialiśmy był zdziwiony że jeszcze tego nie mamy i obiecał że przywiozą następnego dnia,nie przywieźli,mąż znowu do nich dzwoni a oni że napewno towar dojedzie następnego dnia i towar znowu nie dotarł i tak doszliśmy do dnia dzisiejszego,rano mąż dzwonił i powiedział że robią sobie chyba jakieś jaja i nie traktują klienta poważnie,usłyszał że towar już jedzie.Owszem,towar dotarł po 5 godzinach od telefonu,część towaru zgodna z fakturą, inne rzezczy jakie przyjechały nie były przez nas zamawiane a jeszcze inne materiały  nadal nie dowiezione w ogóle.Wniosek jest jeden-mają tam niezły bałagan.Mam nadzieję że jakoś uda nam się do końca załatwić tą sprawę.
*biała lista*
Skład budowlany w Polance Wielkiej,miła obsługa i transport materiałów na umówiony termin

----------


## tlalken

Czasem wprost nie chce się wierzyć w to jak firmy mogą klamać swoich klientów. Ehh

----------


## Lego99

> Na białą liste:
> - Tartak Legrand Wood Ireneusz Legień Kęty - deski szalunkowe pierwszej klasy,  5 m długości bez oflisów i szerokości normalnej deski


Bardzo dziekujemy za pozytywną opinie o naszej firmię.Jest nam bardzo miło że jest Pan zadowolony. pozdrawiam

Biała lista
Contraktor
Skład Gabryś Sikora Kęty

----------


## Cola0760

@smreczki
współczuję że u Ciebie aklurat tak to sie ułożyło z Mrówką
a może poprostu zmień osobę obsługującą?
może to nie wina firmy a osoby własnie? (aż mi sie nie chce wierzyć, bo jestem zaprzeczeniem Twego przypadku i jak sama piszesz jest wiele osób zadowolonych)

PS mogę poprosić na PW nazwisko tej osoby żebym wiedział kogo unikać tam?  :smile:

----------


## mylas

Ja też poproszę te namiary, bo przyznam że też rozpocząłem współpracę z Mrówką w tym tygodniu i jestem zadowolony poza małym niedopatrzeniem w ilości zamawianych wkładów kominowych - błąd nastąpił przy wypisywaniu wz i faktury, ale wszystko wyprostowaliśmy tak że jest ok. Cena na kominy najniższa jaką dostałem w okolicy oczywiście po rabacie. Wycena nie kończy się na: "to będzie kosztować po rabacie tyle a tyle" tylko po przedstawionej ofercie na moje pytanie o lepszą cenę słyszę "a jaka byłaby dobra cena dla pana" lub "a jaka ma być" i oczywiście w ramach rozsądku udaje się dojść do porozumienia. Dobrze działa oczywiście przedstawienie cen najbliższej konkurencji.
Tak na marginesie zrobił się ostatnio ruch w interesie i składy nie wyrabiają z transportem, sewera miała u mnie dwie dostawy w zeszłym tygodniu obiecane na rano w sensie przed 8:00 a było 10 - 11. Tłumaczą się tym że swoim transportem nie wydalają, podnajmują obcy transport.

----------


## RAMILA

Widzę że poruszył Was mój przypadek hehe,my byliśmy obsługiwani przez samego kierownika pana Czesia,ale myślę że to nie jego wina że tak to wszystko wyszło,bo widać że facet  zna się w temacie i naprawdę badzo byliśmy zadowoleni ze współpracy. Z tego co nam powiedziano to całe zamieszanie powstało w magazynie a jak jest naprawdę to wiedzą tylko oni,ja wiem jedno materiał jakoś nie może do mnie trafić w całości i co chwilę przesówają termin dostawy.Dzisiaj ktoś dzwonił do mojej mamy i ostatecznie już się umówili że reszta towaru przyjedzie w ten czwartek.Jeśli towar dojedzie na umówiony dzień to skreślam ich z czarnej listy na szarą

----------


## Cola0760

czekamy na wieści  :smile:

----------


## arro77

niedługo kończę stan surowy więc troszkę mogę wam pomóc
czarna lista

psb mrówka,potwierdzam bałagan i zamieszanie,rzadko odbierają telefony ,nastawiałem się nie raz na zakupy u nich,owszem rozmawiać potrafią ale co do realizacji to bardzo długa ,niespokojna..droga
contrakt. zachwalacie,ale czy nie zastanawia was ta cena..
na szczęście nie brałem u nich betonu,ale brał za to sąsiad,może w waszym przypadku było jednak ok.

biała lista:
sewera -piotr s. .-mogłem do niego dzwonić o każdej porze,z niczym nie było i nie ma problemów,wszystkie dostawy na czas,zabierają nadmiar zamówionego materiału
budgips-obsługa w porządku oraz szybka dostawa, co ważne gdy czegoś nagle zabraknie.
megawit z jankowic:najlepiej rozmawiać z kierownikiem sprzedaży adamem k.,dobre ceny
kósmet na kolbego-obsługa i ceny ok.choć po lepszych cenach stal kupowałem na fabrycznej w tcm.

----------


## Cola0760

mógłbys rozwinąc skrót TCM?

i co znaczy że sąsiad brał?
jakas konkluzja?

zpdr

----------


## arro77

> mógłbys rozwinąc skrót TCM?
> 
> i co znaczy że sąsiad brał?
> jakas konkluzja?
> 
> zpdr


TM Steel Sp. z o.o Filia Oświęcim  ul.fabryczna 1c  -skład stali

sąsiad brał beton z zachwalanej przez was betoniarni ,ale tylko raz

----------


## Cola0760

no domyslam się że nie 2 razy  :smile: 

ale co się stało że brał tylko raz?
prosze wprost napisz o co chodziło,  z czego był niezadowlony itd a nie bawmy sie w zgadywanki i domysły

pzdr

----------


## arro77

> no domyslam się że nie 2 razy 
> 
> ale co się stało że brał tylko raz?
> prosze wprost napisz o co chodziło,  z czego był niezadowlony itd a nie bawmy sie w zgadywanki i domysły
> 
> pzdr


zamówił u nich beton ,ale ze nie był zadowolony skorzystał w pózniejszym czasie z innej droższej betoniarni,mi w każdym bądz razie odradzał,był niezadowolony z obsługi

----------


## Cola0760

dlatego dopytuję bo to ważne czy do obsługi miał pretensje czy do jakosci zastrzeżenia
wydaje się to kluczowe w tym wypadku, a z Twojego postu raczej skłaniałem się ku temu że coś z jakością było nie tak

PS ja załatwiałem z P. Bury (kierowniczka) i wszystko było tip-top

dzieki za sprostowanie - ulżyło mi  :smile: 

pzdr

----------


## mylas

wtrącę moje doświadczenia z contractor: brałem już trzy razy, zamawiałem na telefon z panią kierowniczką, wszystko na czas i zgodnie z ustaleniami przed załadunkiem gruchy dzwoni żeby się upewnić czy nic się nie zmieniło, przed każdym laniem zamawiam trochę mniej i ustalam że ostatnia grucha będzie ładowana po podaniu brakującej ilości tak przynajmniej nie martwię się że przeszacuję o kilka kubików (prawdopodobnie w innych betoniarniach to również standard ale piszę jak jest). Co do niedopowiedzianej jakości to z każdą dostawą przychodzi WZ z deklaracją zgodności, a po 21 dniach jeżeli klient sobie życzy może zażądać wynik badania laboratoryjnego. Z każdej dostawy mają obowiązek wysłać próbki do badania. Ostatnio zamawiałem B15 na chudy beton, był straszny upał i spóźniłem się z podlewaniem o jakąś godzinę bo po dwóch zaczynały się robić rysy, tak że raczej oszukany nie jest, na drugi dzień ekipa chodziła już po nim i bloczki rozkładała do murowania. 
W porównaniu z traktowaniem klienta wu Kościelnika i w Nowej Wsi to niebo a ziemia, przy okazji to w nowej wsi chyba najdrożej. Ale dość tego zachwalania, każdy decyduje sam.

----------


## RAMILA

Zgodnie z obietnicą psb mrówka ląduje na szarej liście bo materiały dzisiaj dojechały,szkoda że tak długo to trwało i zjadło trochę nerwów.

----------


## anusia1

Tak rónież uważam że euromar na czarną listę!!
Niemiła obsługa, nieterminowe dostawy, różne ceny na półkach inne przy kasie inne, chciałam wymienić towar i rozmawiałam z jakąś anką przedstawiła się kierowniczką- była niegrzeczna i arogancka 
już tam nie zrobie nigdy zakupów -----------------odradzam wszystkim

biała lista dobromir
wszystko na czas obsługa ok i wszystko się da załatwić

----------


## Cola0760

kurczę nie lubie takich postów
wygląda jak działanie konkurencji
założyć konto (dzisiaj) zaraz po tym napisać posta, nakrzyczec i już sie więcej nie pokazać  :sad: 
mało wiarygodne

PS Anusia a Ty gdzie budujesz?
wpadaj do tematu ogólnego i pochwal sie projektem  :smile: 

------------------------

w Contractorze moje załatwianie wyglądało dokładnie tak jak u Mylasa - jota w jotę  :smile:

----------


## RAMILA

> Tak rónież uważam że euromar na czarną listę!!
> Niemiła obsługa, nieterminowe dostawy, różne ceny na półkach inne przy kasie inne, chciałam wymienić towar i rozmawiałam z jakąś anką przedstawiła się kierowniczką- była niegrzeczna i arogancka 
> już tam nie zrobie nigdy zakupów -----------------odradzam wszystkim


 Co do obsługi nie powiem na nich złego słowa,zawsze miło nas przyjmowano,a co do cen to nie pomyślałaś że na półkach są inne a po skasowaniu inne bo dostaje się rabat i cena się zmniejsza.Co do terminów dostawy to pierwsza dostawa była na umówiony termin a bałagan się zrobił z przywozem materiałów których nie mieli w magazynie.Też mi to wtgląda na działanie konkurencji i tak jak Cola0760 zapraszam do wątku budujących oświęcimiaków,przedstaw się *anusia1* i pochwal gdzie i co budujesz.

----------


## mimona

Póki co mogę wpisać :
Biała lista:
-wbrew niektórym Kościelnik - a dokładnie pan operator koparki-jest świetny, dokładny, sprawny, solidny, był już u nas dwukrotnie i na pewno będzie kopał fundamenty
- Usługi Projektowe Ryszard Bogacki- również baaardzo polecam, projekt ze zmianami, kupnem i uzyskaniem PnB załatwił w trzy miesiące i kilka dni
- Transport Górka - dobra cena

Czarna lista póki co:
- operator koparki od Górki (nie Marcin!) - chłopak nie ma pojęcia co i jak robić, co prawda dopiero się uczy ale to już nie mój kłopot, ja płacę za godzinę

I ktoś pisał o Radwanie z Grojca, nie twierdzę że jest niedobry, ale za transport z Libiąża zaśpiewał nam 70zł drożej niż Kościelnik. Doradzam sprawdzić cenę.

na razie tyle :smile:

----------


## Cola0760

SZARA LISTA
Radwan u mnie trafia na szara listę

za pierwszym razem transport liczył mi 80 zł /1h
teraz się podniósł na 75 zł od kursu (chciał 80zł od kursu)
twierdzi że mu się nie opłaca, bo pali mu fura 40 litrów i kierowce trzeba zapłacic itd.... policzyłem to paliwo ktróre spalił i wyszło że 260 zł spalił a w sumie Mu wyszło 1080 zł (za pierwszym razem przy tych niskich stawkach) więc chyba się zatrudnię na kierowcę u Niego skoro tak dobrze mozna zarobic, że gosc dołożył do interesu  :big grin:  (tak twierdził)

nie lubię takich zagrywek

----------


## mylas

A ja dzisiaj potwierdzam wpis na białą listę dla HERMING skład ze stalą z Nidku. Potrzebowałem stal na gwałt bo brakło mi na strop, nie dużo nie mało 36 prętów. Zadzwoniłem na numer podany na form, bez problemu stal miałem za 2 godziny u siebie na budowie. Cena najniższa w okolicznych składach również w tych podanych na forum, transport o dziwo w cenie.
fi 12 - 2650zł/T
fi16 - 2500 zł/T.
Dzięki za namiar i polecam.

----------


## tlalken

> A ja dzisiaj potwierdzam wpis na białą listę dla HERMING skład ze stalą z Nidku. Potrzebowałem stal na gwałt bo brakło mi na strop, nie dużo nie mało 36 prętów. Zadzwoniłem na numer podany na form, bez problemu stal miałem za 2 godziny u siebie na budowie. Cena najniższa w okolicznych składach również w tych podanych na forum, transport o dziwo w cenie.
> fi 12 - 2650zł/T
> fi16 - 2500 zł/T.
> Dzięki za namiar i polecam.


Nie ma sprawy. Warto polecać tych którzy na to zasługują !

----------


## Cola0760

TRZEBA NAMIARY POPRAWIĆ NA TĄ STAL W nIDKU BO OD WCZORAJ DZWONIE I "NIE MA TAKIEGO NUMERU"  :sad: 
znalazłem na necie numer stacjonarny ale nikt nie odbiera  :sad:

----------


## mylas

To pod ten spróbujcie 515-500-215 Pan Edek, ja z nim ustalałem cenę.

----------


## panfotograf

*Mera schody (www.mera.pl ) - czyli jak naciągamy klienta na 7 tys.*
Po wieeelu tygodniach rozmów z kilkoma firmami robiącymi schody wreszcie zapadła decyzja. 
Schody na podstawie oględzin, konsltacji, wstepnych pomiarów i  precyzyjnych wizualizacji przygotowanych przeze mnie zostały wycenione na 12.300 zł
Podpisałem umowę – zamówienie z firmą Mera Schody S.A. 25 maja i wpłaciłem zaliczkę 3.700 zł.
Po miesiącu dostaje e-maila że cena schodów zostaje podwyższona o 7 tys

Wiedzieli że zależy mi na czasie. Dwa tygodnie dopraszałem się o zwrot zaliczki. Myślicie że ktoś powiedział przepraszamy? Dzięki firmie Mera Schody wprowadzę się do domu 2-3 miesiące później, bo przecież nie wprowadzę się do domu bez chodów.

----------


## tlalken

> TRZEBA NAMIARY POPRAWIĆ NA TĄ STAL W nIDKU BO OD WCZORAJ DZWONIE I "NIE MA TAKIEGO NUMERU" 
> znalazłem na necie numer stacjonarny ale nikt nie odbiera


W przyszlym tygodniu bede zwoził  wczesniej kupioną stal, więc wstawie aktualne namiary do pana Mariusza, a pan Edek to też spoko gość. U  pana Mariusza wybierałem, przebierałem, zamawiałem i dogadywałem cene, a u Ediego płaciłem ( taki księgowy  :smile:   ) Obaj baardzo w porządku, jak widac po wpisach warto było o nich wspomnieć na Forum

----------


## tlalken

> TRZEBA NAMIARY POPRAWIĆ NA TĄ STAL W nIDKU BO OD WCZORAJ DZWONIE I "NIE MA TAKIEGO NUMERU" 
> znalazłem na necie numer stacjonarny ale nikt nie odbiera


Hej ! Ja wczoraj dzwoniłem i było wszystko oki
tel.697012751 HERMIG - stal w Nidku

----------


## Cola0760

no to miałęm pecha, ale dobrze że są 2 namiary  :smile: 
przy następnym podejściu do stali spróbuję

----------


## mimona

Zgodnie z obietnicą w grupie oświęcimskiej dodaję do białej listy:
- firma specjalizująca się w ogrodzeniach z Jankowic BROMAT - jesteśmy strasznie zadowoleni z ich pracy, może i mieli poślizg w terminie ale prawdą jest że jak nie ma pogody to są opóźnienia, za to pracują solidnie, rzetelnie i Pan Szef naprawdę potrafi doradzić i można z nim ponegocjować, polecam wszystkim a oto link do ich strony http://www.bromat.slask.com.pl/

----------


## bacher

Witam 

Na podstawie swoich ostatnich burzliwych doświadczeń chciałbym potwierdzić lokalizacje *Euromar (Mrówka ) na czarnej liście* . 
Trafiłem tam na przemiłego Pana Czesia (kierownik działu sprzedaży hurtowej) który zaproponował całkiem niezłe ceny, był bardzo miły i pomocny. Niestety nie przekłada sie to na solidność. Za każdym razem jak się dzwoni słyszy się ze jest super i na pewno dostawa będzie, ale jednak nie ma. Mi towar nie dojechał pomimo zamówienia go 3 tyg wcześniej i wielokrotnych monitów. Jutro potrzebuje go wykorzystać a zostałem na lodzie. Dodam iż dziś o 8 i 13 usłyszałem że będzie na 100%. 
O 14 dowiedziałem się iż nie ma mojej papy i dostane inną o 100zl droższą, ale podobno lepsza. Pytanie w czym jest lepsza wywołało konsternację i w końcu odpowiedź że jest bardziej wytrzymała. (Sprawdziłem dane techniczne i okazało sie to kłamstwem.) Pomimo to zgodziłem sie na dostawę. O 19:30 Pan zadzwonił i powiedział że nie dowiezie towaru bo "nie może otworzyć samochodu"... 

Jutro rano jadę szukać gdzieś indziej.


Żeby nie było że tylko narzekam to chciałbym polecić geodetę Pana Ryszarda Ryguła z Grojca. Też jest bardzo miły i do tego solidny. Wszystko zrobione szybko sprawnie i w rozsądnej cenie.

----------


## tlalken

W Kętach w PSB Gabryś-Sikora nie mam żednych problemów. Dostawy ustalam 2 tyg. wcześniej i jest wszystko na czas. Ostatnio z dnia na dzień potrzebowałem 6 palet maxa i przywieźli na drugi dzień tak się starają !!! Wszystkimi dostawami zajmuje się jeden z szefów - konkretny człowiek. Dlatego właśnie sa u mnie na super białej liście.
Potrzebowałem dachówki boczne z Brassa z większymi wcinkami bo mam na garazu mały kąt dachu i sprowadzili specjalnie po 16 lewych i 16 prawych. Bez łaski i proszenia się. Ja Wam współczuje jak wasze sklady was tak traktuja

----------


## mimona

*tlalken* możesz podać bliższy namiar na ten skład? na drodze do Kęt po której stronie?

----------


## tlalken

To jest skład przy drodze głównej z Kęt do Andrychowa, po lewej stronie  tel. 338452724. A co potrzebujesz? Może być na priv

----------


## mimona

Słuchajcie ten nr do stali w Nidku rzeczywiście jest jakiś błędny. Spróbujcie podać prawidłowy. 
*tlalken* potrzebuję wszystko, a na początek winerberger phoroterm 44 :smile:

----------


## tlalken

> Słuchajcie ten nr do stali w Nidku rzeczywiście jest jakiś błędny. Spróbujcie podać prawidłowy. 
> *tlalken* potrzebuję wszystko, a na początek winerberger phoroterm 44


hej, a co się dzieje  z tym numerem ? Nie odpowiada, nie ma takiego numeru, czy jest poza zasięgiem, czy tylko sama poczta głosowa.  Jak pisałem wcześniej szef to człowiek pracujący i sam jeździ ze stalą. Może jak jest w miejscu gdzie jest słaby zasięg to się szopki robią.  Mimona napisz co sie dzieje z polączeniem.. Qurna troche mnie frustruje sprawa z tą stalą w Nidku. Pan Mariusz jest godny polecenia, a tu juz kolejna osoba pisze ze cos nie tak z numerem. A przeciez to ja go polecałem jako pierwszy. Jutro do niego zadzwonie i pogadam o tym. A w sprawie materiałów budowlanych nie ma sprawy, ale reszta na priv
POZDR

----------


## mimona

> Hej ! Ja wczoraj dzwoniłem i było wszystko oki
> tel.69701275 HERMIG - stal w Nidku


wybija że nie ma takiego numeru, zresztą kilka postów wyżej podałeś nr *679* 012 75*1*, różny od tego tutaj :big grin:

----------


## mylas

Ja do pana Edka dzwoniłem pod ten nr 515-500-215 jak i przy zamówieniu jak i po jakimś miesiącu jak jechałem po odbiór faktury.

----------


## mylas

Tu mam jeszcze z wizytówki stacjonarny: 33-875-54-79

----------


## tlalken

Dobra Kochani namieszałem troche :bash: , to chyba z pośpiechu, ale wierzcie mi chciałem dobrze dla wszystkich zaglądających tutaj i potrzebujących. 
Więc podaje jeszcze raz namiar na solidnego dostawce stali zbrojeniowej pana Mariusza . W końcu to ja namieszałem zgłaszając go pierwszy raz na białą liste:

HERMIG - Stal Zbrojeniowa w Nidku
tel. 697-012-751
stacjonarny: 33 / 875-54-79

Mimona jestes nieoceniona  :smile:  Jeszcze raz Was przepraszam  :bash:

----------


## tlalken

> Słuchajcie ten nr do stali w Nidku rzeczywiście jest jakiś błędny. Spróbujcie podać prawidłowy. 
> *tlalken* potrzebuję wszystko, a na początek winerberger phoroterm 44


Mimona poszedł priv do Ciebie ws. P 44

----------


## mimona

> Dobra Kochani namieszałem troche, to chyba z pośpiechu, ale wierzcie mi chciałem dobrze dla wszystkich zaglądających tutaj i potrzebujących. 
> Więc podaje jeszcze raz namiar na solidnego dostawce stali zbrojeniowej pana Mariusza . W końcu to ja namieszałem zgłaszając go pierwszy raz na białą liste:
> 
> HERMIG - Stal Zbrojeniowa w Nidku
> tel. 697-012-751
> stacjonarny: 33 / 875-54-79
> 
> Mimona jestes nieoceniona  Jeszcze raz Was przepraszam


he he  :big tongue:

----------


## mimona

Słuchajcie,
*tlalken*  dzięki! dodzwoniłam się wreszcie na stacjonarny!!!  :big grin:  ale aktualny tel komórkowy jaki podał mi pan to *515 500 215*. I dla zainteresowanych fi 6 mają po 2900 a fi 12 po 2600 brutto.  :smile:

----------


## tlalken

Tak tak 515 500 215 to jest numer do Pana Edka

a ten tez jest aktualny to do szefa:


HERMIG - Stal Zbrojeniowa w Nidku
tel. 697-012-751
stacjonarny: 33 / 875-54-79

No to mamy wszystkie namiary w jednym miejscu  :smile: 

Najważniejsze że do tej pory wszyscy są zadowoleni z firmy HERMIG

----------


## sammi

Pan Wojciech K. Biuro Projektowe Oświęcim.
Edytuję a powód w postach.

----------


## mimona

Piszę tu bo coś pokombinowali i nie mogę odnaleźć naszej grupy oświęcimskiej!!! też macie z tym problem? dajcie linka żeby do niej wejść :sad:

----------


## bacher

http://forum.muratordom.pl/group.php?groupid=1395, albo na stronie wyboru regionu wejsc do grup nie przypisanych.

----------


## Zorza

Hej! Też nie mogłam znaleźć naszej grupy, ale pod tym adresem   http://forum.muratordom.pl/group.php należy wpisać  u góry, w zaawansowane wyszukiwanie, Grupa Oświęcimska i wyskoczy pięć wyników, jak wybierzecie ostatni, to się pokaże nasze forum w odmienionej szacie graficznej. U góry jest napis narzędzia grupy i tam należy wybrać opcję dołącz, żeby się do grupy zapisać ponownie. Głupi mieli pomysł z tymi zmianami, a w dodatku przepadło jakimś cudem ponad sto ostatnich postów.   :bash:   ale może to moderatorzy naprawią.  
Sammi! Czyżbyś korzystała z usług *pana Knycza?* Jeżeli tak- to współczuję. Nam robił adaptację projektu i zasłużył jak najbardziej, żeby go wpisać na * czarną listę!* Zwodził, nie dotrzymywał terminu, nie odbierał telefonu, a wreszcie podał cenę trzykrotnie wyższą od obiecywanej. w dodatku trzeba było po nim poprawiać a i tak nie wszystkie jego obłędne pomysły wyłapaliśmy. Właśnie niedawno skończono mi zmniejszać okienka piwniczne, bo te zaprojektowane przez pana Knycza miały wymiary 125x85 cm! Radzę wszystkim omijać go szerokim łukiem. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## sammi

Czasami mam wrażenie że mogło być lepiej  ale po kilku kontaktach z nierzetelnymi sprzedawcami dochodzę do wniosku że  chyba zbyt wiele wymagam.

----------


## Zorza

No u nas wyglądało to podobnie i ten pan zaczął cokolwiek robić dopiero wtedy, jak usłyszał od męża, ze odbieramy projekt i adaptacje zlecamy komuś innemu. Ja do dziś żałuję, że daliśmy się wtedy namówić i jednak ten projekt do adaptacji mu zostawiliśmy. Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia.

----------


## sammi

kurcze nie mogę pisać postów na str. grupy ośw.  :sad:   pomocy!!!!

----------


## Zorza

Sammi! Po wejściu na stronę grupy  http://forum.muratordom.pl/group.php?groupid=1395   u góry po prawej stronie jest  opcja-  Narzędzia grupy- po kliknięciu w to musisz wybrać opcję Dołącz. Wtedy będziesz już mogła pisać posty. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## sammi

Biała lista:
Piotr S. Sewera Oświęcim  :smile: 
Konkretny, słowny, rzeczowy, cierpliwy.

----------


## SweetMonia

Witam,

potrzebuję namiary na kogoś kto zna się na instalacjach wod-kan i CO z okolic Oświęcimia oraz na przyszłość firmy tynkarskiej (żeby sobie zarezerwować termin  :smile:  )

Na czarną listę wpisuję firmę budowlaną pana Góralczyka z Jaworzna. Krzywo, niedokładnie, cieknie przy kominach. Zapłaciłam za grubszą wełnę mineralną, założyli mi cieńszą. Sprawa w sądzie. Bardzo nieprzyjemny właściciel, traktujący kobiety jak gorszą płeć.

Na białą listę wpisuję firmę elektryczną Amper Tech z Jaworzna. Solidna ekipa młodych chłopaków, którzy sprawnie uwinęli się u mnie z robotą. Bardzo miły właściciel pan Tomek, który bardzo mi pomógł przy rozmieszczeniach poszczególnych lamp, gniazdek i wyłączników i zaproponował ciekawe rozwiązania w środku i na zewnątrz.
Mogę podać namiary.

----------


## sammi

Biała lista:
Marcin K. Doradca Open Finance.
Bardzo dobra znajomość branży.
Doskonały kontakt tel. i mail.
Szukanie optymalnych rozwiązań.
Załatwienie większości formalności w domu klienta.
Solidność i słowność.

----------


## Zorza

.
*Biała Lista:*
Firma Bemar z Krakowa  http://www.oknadachowe.net/kontakt.html#  Takich cen na okna dachowe Velux nie znalazłam nigdzie indziej, od ceny katalogowej 30% rabatu, dostawa od dwóch okien- gratis, super kontakt i miła obsługa.
Firma Karoto   http://www.karoto.pl/index.html. Gdyby ktoś potrzebował stalowe okna do piwnicy, albo specjalne studzienki- naświetla, do okien piwnicznych pod poziomem gruntu, to z usług tej firmy może korzystać bez obaw. Terminowi, uprzejmi i w razie potrzeby służą radą. No i mają w miarę przystępne ceny   :smile:

----------


## mimona

:smile:  helloł
co do stali: taką samą cenę dostaliśmy u Badury w oświęcimiu tj. metalbud jak w Herming Stal z Nidka. Poza tym Pan z Nidka nie miał tyle ile potrzebowaliśmy. Ogólnie obu wrzucam na białą listę ale mówię, z metalbudu z fabrycznej ceny identyczne tj. fi 6 2900 a fi 12 2600  :smile:

----------


## Zorza

*Biała lista*
Jeśli ktoś potrzebuje folię albo membranę na dach to polecam    http://folnet.pl/    Rewelacyjne ceny ( Brałam od nich membranę wysokoparoprzepuszczalną i ta sama membrana w składzie w Polance była droższa o 25 %! ) Poza tym mają w ofercie cały, albo prawie cały asortyment danego producenta a nie jeden wybrany produkt, jak w składach w naszej okolicy, produkty porządnie opisane i szybko dostarczane kurierem.

----------


## tlalken

Na czarną liste wpisuje tartak w Bulowicach na terenie kółka  rolniczego. Ostrzegam ! ! ! Zamawiałem deski na dach pod pape, za bagatela 500 PLN m3. Miały być super, równe proste i oczywiście bez kory itd. Oczywiście były , ale 50 % to odpady. Kupiłem chyba najdroższy opał w swoim życiu, aż strach pomyśleć, gdybym dał namówić się na ich więźbe. Omijać z daleka !!!

----------


## altair666

oszust z Legionowa ale może działać wszędzie http://www.uwagaoszust.yoyo.pl/

----------


## sammi

Biała lista :  
Pan Edek i spółka. Stal Nidek.
Rewelacyjne podejście do klienta  :smile: 
Transport w cenie i co do minuty.
Oraz
Betoniarnia Podolsze schodzi na szarą listę 
Bezproblemowe przesunięcie terminu dostawy betonu z powodu aury.
Wszystko szybko, sprawnie i na czas jak zamawiasz za ponad 10.000.
Z mniejszym zamówieniem jak z grą w lotka.
Może przywiozą jak zostanie betonu ,a może nie.
Niepoważne traktowanie klienta.

----------


## tlalken

A możecie polecić jakiegoś dobrego elektryka i hydraulika ?

----------


## sammi

Jeśli chodzi o instalacje wod- kan. na białą listę wpisuję pana Adama K. z Polanki.
Przyjechał, pooglądał, wycenił , dał materiały i zrobił wszystko z głową  :smile:

----------


## SweetMonia

> A możecie polecić jakiegoś dobrego elektryka i hydraulika ?


 Ja mogę polecić elektryka pana Tomka i jego firmę Amper Tech. Tel. 664-464-964.
Cały czas szukam kogoś od wod-kanu.

*sammi*, podasz jakieś namiary na pana Kasperka ?

----------


## mimona

Na czarną listę muszę wpisać Górkę.... no niestety gość jest bardzo niesłowny, opryskliwy i radzę dobrze sprawdzić towar który przywozi......my przez niego mamy tylko teraz kłopot i nerwy....

----------


## tlalken

Z wielka przyjemnośćią :

*Biała Lista - Cieśla Grzesiewicz z Rzyk* koło Andrychowa. Ogromne doświadczenie, pełen profesjonalizm, dokladność, wszystko sprawnie i w bardzo przystepnej cenie.

----------


## sammi

BIAŁA LISTA *INŻBET*
Kiedy Betoniarnia Podolsze zawiodła, Inżbetowi *opłacało się* przyjechać, choć zamówiłam tylko parę godzin wcześniej. 
Beton B 20 220 zł za kubik.
W takich sytuacjach można wyrobić sobie opinię o firmie.

----------


## sammi

Pisałam już o tartaku z Rzyk, ale żeby ułatwić poszukiwania powtórzę się.
Biała lista oczywiście. Mega super podejście, wycena na podstawie zestawienia, drzewo ideał, szybka realizacja zamówienia.

----------


## Malgorzata1503

Witam wszystkich :smile: )))

A czy ktoś mógłby mi polecić kierownika budowy z okolic Oświęcimia ....?

----------


## tlalken

Zdecydowanie chciałem Wam polecić  biuro *Oknoplastu Kraków* w *Kętach* 
Pan Krzysztof bardzo dobry doradca, zna się na rzeczy, potrafi doradzić i nie naciąga. Dokładny pomiar i świetna wycena. 
Świetny kontakt telefoniczny, montaż na dzień zapisany w umowie. Wszystko super !!!!!
Bardzo sprawna ekipa montażystów - w zasadzie rozumieli się bez słów. 
Sprawny i szybki montaż, profesjonalne narzedzia (niwelator )!!! Okna suuuper !!! Żadne moje pytanie nie zostało bez odpowiedzi
Oferte wybierałem pomiędzy : Oknoplast Kraków, Oknoplus i Dako.

*Zdecydowanie biała lista*

Telefon moge podać na priv, bo nie uzgadniałem tego z panem Krzysztofem

----------


## mylas

Witam:
Poproszę namiar na Oknoplast z Kęt najlepiej tel. i mail, na priv.
Dzięki

----------


## tlalken

Poszedł priv Mylas

----------


## tojato

Witam!
Czy ktoś może polecić ekipę do tynków wewnętrznych.

----------


## tojato

> Znam dobrą firmę z Łęk, ale juz nie pamiętam ile biorą za m2.Musiałbyś sobie do nich zadzwonic.


Zadzwonię tylko prosze o namiary.

----------


## tommylee4

*Na czarną księgę* należy wpisać PSB Mrówka -Euromar w Oświęcimiu .
Co do dogadywania się z cenami to OK.,
Materiały które mają na stanie magazynowym są dostarczane z w terminie lub z lekkim poślizgiem ("bo z dwoma paletami nie opłaca się im jechać więc jak będzie jakiś transport w tamte okolice to przywiozą") 
Innych materiałów to zależy, jeśli transport jest bezpośrednio z fabryki ich transportem to może dotrzeć w umówionym terminie, ale jeśli transportem z mrówki to można jeszcze poczekać.
Wymiana uszkodzonych elementów np dachówki to może ciągnąć się nawet 5 miesięcy i czekania końca nie widać.
Niestety  mimo wielu monitów nie można się doprosić o dostarczenie materiału na wymianę.  :mad: 

Natomiast na białą księgę wpisuje zdecydowanie* Firmę geodezyjną p. Ryszarda Rygułę z Grojca z ul. Kolistej*. Obsługa miła i fachowa, wszystko w umówionym terminie niestety inni geodeci umywają się do p. Ryguły.  :yes: 
Kolejną firmę mogę polecić to Metalbud Z ul. Fabrycznej. Fachowo i terminowo.

----------


## Lgrzechu

?

----------


## pixelpeon

Polecam:
Pan Grzegorz Zieliński - Wylewki (z mixo-kreta). Ekipa sprawna i solidna, tylko trzeba przypilnować prawidłowego wykonania dylatacji (zawsze więcej niż mniej). tel. 660565767
Odkurzacze centralne - tel. 600820287

Nie polecam:
a)Glazurnik Pan Mariusz (z Jaworzna) tel. 518098129 - spartaczył i uciekł bez jakiegokolwiek kontaktu nie zakańczając prac.
b) PHU NINA Zbigniew Żółkiewicz, REGON 432682290 ul. Bartycka 26 paw.102 Warszawa 00-716; oferuje parkiety, podłogi i drewno na schody;

Pozdr.
pixelpeon

----------


## Mariusz10

Biała lista

Firma Instalbud, skład na Zaborzu , mimo małego punktu mają wszystko na stanie , kanalizacja , kotły, systemy grzewcze

a dodatkowo można się dogadać z nimi odnośnie ceny towarów

Ps kupowałem tam kanalizację, oczyszczalnie ścieków, ogrzewanie podłogowe 

polecam

Czarna lista Euromar , mrówka 

Kilka lat temu kupowałem tam materiały w godzinę załatwiłem pustaki z panem Cześkiem i Danielem, płytki z panią Edytą i drzwi z wysokim szczupłym panem, ( nie pamiętam imienia) obsługa zawodowa , uprzejma i konkretna. Nawet jak się płytki spóźniały dostałem telefon z informacją. 
Mrówka to jakieś nieporozumienie obsługa nie wiem jaka bo po minucie rozmowy z obsługą pan zniknął miedzy regałami i nie wrócił, więc odpuściłem bo chciałem informacji o produkcie a nie pooglądac półki

Ps płytki kupiłem za to w firmie Dekor gdzie spotkałem znajomego pana z ww firmy wszystko fajnie i sprawnie załatwione godni polecenia !

----------


## Maciejowa25

To my także dokładamy wykonawców i firmy do listy:

Biała:

P. Grzegorz Cz. Sewera bardzo miły pan o profesjonalnym podejsciu do klienta

czarna

Blacharz : P. Skrzypaszek  z Jawiszowic- w podeszłym wieku pan po przejsciach, poczatkowo ustalilismy cene 500 zł za okucia kominów (robocizna) ostecznie zabrał 700 zł , a kominy ciekną.
Firma EMI-BUD z Oświecimia wykonuja tynki agregatem, niesłowni, umówilismy sie z nimi na wycene a w dniu spotkania powyłanczali telefony.

----------


## tlalken

*BIAŁA LISTA 
Tynki wewnętrzne agregatem - cementowo - wapienne i gipsowe 
Andrzej Para, Biały Dunajec tel. 601717581*
U mnie robili cementowo wapienne. 
Maja mechaniczną zacieraczkę i tynk wychodzi naprawde gładko. 
Chciałem gładzie robić, ale zrezygnowałem bo szkoda czasu i pieniędzy
POLECAM EKIPE

----------


## MiSiOr

BIAŁA LISTA:

- Kós-Met - Maciek jest w deche, daje dobre upusty i zawsze się da  :smile:  Szacunek !

- Installdom Bielany - biorę od nich cały czas na wz. i jest ok. Gadać tylko z Kubą - daje dobre upusty.

- tartak TrakHan ze Skomielnej czarnej www.trakhan.pl Dobra i tania więźba, deski, stęple.

- Legrand Wood - Irek ma doskonałe deski, warto brać, serio, mimo iż to mój sąsiad  :smile: 

CZARNA LISTA

- Raab Karcher - totalne zamieszanie z fakturami, płatnościami, obsługa do DUPY mimo iż ceny dobre. Mimo wszystko NIE POLECAM !!!
- MIKA S.C. - OSZUST !!! i złodziej (sprawa cywilna w sądzie)

----------


## bozenm

Witam... Mam pytanie czym zasypywaliście fundamenty? Proszę o namiary i info... pozdrawiam

----------


## mimona

Biała lista:
polecam pana Waldemara Serafina firma Tech-Instal z Zaborza, tel: 723491357, za terminowość, fachowość i CENĘ-handluje bramami Wiśniowskiego.
Czarna lista:
Raab Karcher-to co tam się dzieje to jakas masakra! Banda oszusto, niesłowni, a o fakturę doprosić się to udręka!!!

----------


## bozenm

Biała lista:
- GRUDEX Brzeszcze - Kruszywo- terminowo i sprawdzają się w 100% w sytuacjach podbramkowych gdy na gwałt potrzeba  materiału 
- Kościelnik - terminowo sprawnie (co do płatności można się dogadać)

----------


## b2211

*Czarna lista* Monbud w Chrzanowie z czymś takim to się nie spotkałem chyba że w dawnej komunie. Pan sprzedawca który się podaje za szefa chociaż nim nie jest, głupkowaty uśmieszek przy każdym pytaniu i łaska jeżeli udzielił odpowiedzi, człowiek czuje się jak za starych niekoniecznie dobrych czasów. Trochę się zdziwiłem gdyż był to skład polecany przez jedną osobę na forum i jako pierwszy z tego powodu odwiedzony. Lepiej na wstępie się sparzyć niż na końcu budowy  :smile:  jedynie żal iż mi osobiście pasował z uwagi na bliską odległość od budowy.

----------


## sammi

I ja na koniec uzupełnię listę  :smile: 
BIAŁA :
1. ELEKTRYK Z PIOTROWIC PAN SZYMONIK
Super konkretnie, dokladnie, szybko, słownie, miło i baaardzo atrakcyjnie cenowo.
Potrafi doradzić,podpowie,  materiał kupuje dużo taniej w hurtowni.
Polecam  :smile: 
2. TYNKI RĘCZNE PAN ZDZISIU Z POLANKI 503 042 623
To taka złota rączka, oprócz tynków murował nam ściankę, wstawial drzwi, niestety płytek nie zdażył położyć (to raczej na zimę) bo miał zajęte terminy na tynki.
A wielka szkoda ponieważ jest bardzo dokładny, słowny, pracowity, uczciwy, zacierał ręcznie drobnym piaskiem, wyszło gładziutko i równo.
Czasem fachowcy którzy po sobie przychodzą,narzekają jeden na drugiego.
3.INSTALACJE C.O., woda, podłogówka itp. PAN ADAM 608 336 497
4. MEBLE KUCHNIA, SZAFY POD ZABUDOWĘ, ŁAZIENKI - RAFAŁ. Iistotna informacja dla kobiet które są wzrokowcami  :smile:  Rafał potrafi idealnie dopasować kolory blatów, klamek, uchwytów, matów, połysków, pasków, gładkich, kantów czy zaokrągleń itp. nie boi się proponować , ma mnóstwo wzorników, nowości, potrafi graficznie zaproponować kilka opcji w zależności od zasobności portfela i wyjaśnić oraz dopasować, duży plus za chęci współpracy i nastawienie na zadowolenie klienta, będzie szukał rozwiązań do skutku, woził wzorniki, malował, próbował aż znajdziecie to, o co wam chodziło. np. parapety w odcieniu starego złota  :smile:   czyta w myślach  :smile: 
Wie, jak rozplanować żeby było dobrze, ładnie i praktycznie, komunikacja na poziomie, takie "tworzenie z duszą"  :smile: 

Fajnie że u nas ekipy które przychodzily, chwaliły robotę poprzedników od murów po dach, ściany działowe, wylewki, elektrykę, tynki, instalacje C.O.,  plytki.
Miło że wszystko szło tak sprawnie i szybko właśnie dzięki tym ludziom dlatego polecam i życzę aby i u was szło bezproblemowo  i dziękuję za fajną współpracę.

----------


## tlalken

Wylewki Pan Marszałek z Zasola Bielańskiego - 888-500-538
Prosto, czysto, sprawnie - 100 % polecam

----------


## Cola0760

> 4. MEBLE KUCHNIA, SZAFY POD ZABUDOWĘ, ŁAZIENKI - RAFAŁ.


nie padły namiary na Pana Rafała  :smile: 

i czy mozna oglądnąć Jego prace?
czy jest zawalony terminami?
jak z kosztami?

pzdr

----------


## becia_01

Biała lista
Notariusz- Zator : Mendrala -Budka ( profesjonalizm i o wiele niższe ceny niż w Oświęcimiu),
Geodeta - Pan Hutny
skład budowlany metalbud ( na Fabrycznej) - jak narazie jesteśmy zadowoleni z cen jakie dostaliśmy na kostkę i dachówkę

Czarna lista
jak narazie można tu wpisać niektórch urzędników miejskich :wink:

----------


## kasja83

Nareszcie mogę coś dopisać:
*BIAŁA LISTA*
1. Geodeta-pan *Hutny*- tanio i profesjonalnie
2. *Inżbet*- tanio, beton dostarczają szybką, łatwo domówić brakującą ilość
3*. Śrubomet*- ul. Leszczyńska- kupowaliśmy póki co gwoździe, drut wiązałkowy- niewiele, a już dostaliśmy spory rabat
4*.Grudex*- piasek itd., szybka dostawa na telefon

----------


## mimona

Biała lista:
-tak jak koledzy i ja dodają Andrzeja Pare i jego syna ze "śpiewającą" ekipą. Chłopaki pracują od 7 do 21.30 nawet i dłużej. Tynki rewelacja!!!

----------


## arro77

[QUOTE=mimona;4703489]Biała lista:
polecam pana Waldemara Serafina firma Tech-Instal z Zaborza, tel: 723491357, za terminowość, fachowość i CENĘ-handluje bramami Wiśniowskiego.


również dla mnie biała lista,wszystko na czas,bardzo dokładnie i fachowo,
polecam

----------


## mylas

To ja odnośnie Pana Pary od tynków, mam pytania:
1. czy stosują kątowniki
2. jak z ustaleniem metrażu powierzchni do tynkowania tzn. przed czy po robocie 
3. co z puszkami elektrycznymi czy osadzają, jest to w cenie i podstawowa sprawa czy aby równo zamontowane ? (elektrykę właśnie kończę i nie wiem czy im to zlecić czy montować samemu po tynkowaniu - dochodzi dodatkowa obróbka puszek)
4. z tego co się orientowałem to oni są gdzieś z pod samiuśkich Tater jak to wyglądało z noclegiem, wynajmują coś, dojeżdżają  :jaw drop: , czy śpią na budowie.
5. o ile to nie wielka tajemnica to ile liczyli u was za m2, i czy to wszystkie koszty czy są jeszcze jakieś gratisy :wink: 
6. jakby się komuś chciało to zdjęcia na forum mile widziane
Z góry dzięki

----------


## mimona

> Wylewki Pan Marszałek z Zasola Bielańskiego - 888-500-538
> Prosto, czysto, sprawnie - 100 % polecam


i ja równiez :smile:

----------


## tlalken

> Wylewki Pan Marszałek z Zasola Bielańskiego - 888-500-538
> Prosto, czysto, sprawnie - 100 % polecam


 :bash:  :bash:  :bash: 

Niestety fachowiec od płytek bardzo wyraźnie zweryfikował wykonanie wylewek.
Przyznam, że sam się wkurzył bo polecił mi tą ekipe.Bo wcześniej kładł płytki na ich wylewkach i były super
Jest i prosto jest i krzywo, ale w łazience o wymiarach 2m*2m rożnica w poziomie 1,5 cm to troche dużo
Dziś płaciłbym już po wyschnięiu i weryfikacji

*Wylewki Marszałek u mnie już niestety na bardzo szarej liśie*

Mam nadzieje Mimona że u Ciebie będzie prosto i nie wkurzysz się na mnie

----------


## mimona

> Niestety fachowiec od płytek bardzo wyraźnie zweryfikował wykonanie wylewek.
> Przyznam, że sam się wkurzył bo polecił mi tą ekipe.Bo wcześniej kładł płytki na ich wylewkach i były super
> Jest i prosto jest i krzywo, ale w łazience o wymiarach 2m*2m rożnica w poziomie 1,5 cm to troche dużo
> Dziś płaciłbym już po wyschnięiu i weryfikacji
> 
> *Wylewki Marszałek u mnie już niestety na bardzo szarej liśie*
> 
> Mam nadzieje Mimona że u Ciebie będzie prosto i nie wkurzysz się na mnie


nic się nie przejmuj :smile:  każdy ma prawo do własnego wyboru :smile:  u mnie pan od [płytek też był już weryfikować i też światło ujrzały krzywizny :smile:  ale cóż...powiedział że mieszczą się w granicach :smile:  trudno :smile:

----------


## mimona

Uwaga!
kiedyś polecałam Pana Talarka jesli chodzi o drzewo. Co do jakości, ceny i dostawy nie mamy zastrzeżeń. Problem pojawił się po ułożeniu dachu. Okazało się że drzewa mamy o wiele za dużo, w tym 8-metrowe krokwie. Pan Talarek zobowiązał się że po drzewo przyjedzie i zabierze. Do dnia dzisiejszego się wymiguje, a drzewo leży. Więc ostrzegam, nie dajcie się naciągnąć takim dostawcom. Nas to sporo kosztowało. Sami wiecie jak drogie jest drzewo a przy budowie każdy grosz się liczy! :sad:   Ostrzegam!!!

----------


## mylas

> Uwaga!
> kiedyś polecałam Pana Talarka jesli chodzi o drzewo. Co do jakości, ceny i dostawy nie mamy zastrzeżeń. Problem pojawił się po ułożeniu dachu. Okazało się że drzewa mamy o wiele za dużo, w tym 8-metrowe krokwie. Pan Talarek zobowiązał się że po drzewo przyjedzie i zabierze. Do dnia dzisiejszego się wymiguje, a drzewo leży. Więc ostrzegam, nie dajcie się naciągnąć takim dostawcom. Nas to sporo kosztowało. Sami wiecie jak drogie jest drzewo a przy budowie każdy grosz się liczy!  Ostrzegam!!!


To jak tak wtrącę ze swojego doświadczenia bo też brałem od Talarka. Ilość i rodzaj drewna ja określałem w zestawieniu które mu posłałem, cena była ustalona za m3 razy ilość wg zestawienia i tyle też zapłaciłem i żadnych problemów. U mnie też trochę było więcej ale to dla mnie w tym momencie plus, problem by był gdyby było mniej niż zamówiłem. Chyba że u was ilość drewna dobierał Talarek no to faktycznie mógł przeszacować, żeby więcej sprzedać.

----------


## mimona

> To jak tak wtrącę ze swojego doświadczenia bo też brałem od Talarka. Ilość i rodzaj drewna ja określałem w zestawieniu które mu posłałem, cena była ustalona za m3 razy ilość wg zestawienia i tyle też zapłaciłem i żadnych problemów. U mnie też trochę było więcej ale to dla mnie w tym momencie plus, problem by był gdyby było mniej niż zamówiłem. Chyba że u was ilość drewna dobierał Talarek no to faktycznie mógł przeszacować, żeby więcej sprzedać.


 u nas upierał się na rysunek z zestawieniem który dostał. według niego wyliczył. TO nie chodzi o pare zwyklych desek ale 8 krokwi? .....

----------


## mylas

> u nas upierał się na rysunek z zestawieniem który dostał. według niego wyliczył. TO nie chodzi o pare zwyklych desek ale 8 krokwi? .....


No to faktycznie trochę przeholował, wniosek z tego jeden jeżeli ktoś będzie zamawiał (bo faktycznie cena z przywozem, rozładunkiem i impregnacją była ciekawa) to wysłać sztywną listę z podaniem np ilość krokwi 10x20 dł 8 m - 40 szt, jętki 8x18 24 szt i za tyle zapłacić i przy rozładunku policzyć czy się zgadza. Nie pozostawiać dowolności interpretacji rysunku, bo z tego co wiem to każdy cieśla (i ewentualnie sprzedawca) ma swój pomysł jak by to zrobić po "swojemu" i tak dobiera drzewo.

----------


## mimona

jeśli ktos szuka kogoś do instalacji elektrycznych, alarmów poelcam Pana Damiana Barciaka - zna się na rzeczy, wie o co chodzi, używa sprzętu dobrej jakości :smile:  może równiez załatwić w bardzo dobrych cenach materiały elektryczne-sami od niego bralismy :smile:  podaję namiar 790 326 523

----------


## Balto

Mylas: w ramach wtrącenia się. Mam znajomych cieśli [co robią z drzewem od dziada - pradziada chyba], obecnie robią podłogi, więźby i wszystko co się da. Mam działkę w górach niedaleko od nich. Widzieli projekt i wiem że go dość nieźle zweryfikowali, mówiąc kilka niepochlebnych słów o projektancie. Stąd albo projekt i dawaj wedle projektu, albo ci co będą to robić... W innym wypadku może wyjść różnie.

----------


## kalumet

biała lista

Grudex z Brzeszcz transport taniej niż ze składu oddalonego ode mnie 2 km
Górka usługi koparką szybko i sprawnie
Andmar z Brzezinki usługi koparką, szybko sprawnie i tanio


czarna lista

RMS-Trans Skóra z Brzezinki, w zeszłym roku przez dwa tyg mi przyjeżdżał wykorytować pod drogę
            miał mi przedstawić ofertę na dostarczenie 300 ton klińca, do tej pory się nie odezwał
Mrówka za totalne olewanie klienta, chociaż z kierownikiem tego sklepu będziemy sąsiadami

----------


## mylas

Podsumujmy wylewki bo jestem przed,a i innym się przyda:
- "Pan Grzegorz Zieliński - Wylewki (z mixo-kreta). Ekipa sprawna i solidna, tylko trzeba przypilnować prawidłowego wykonania dylatacji (zawsze więcej niż mniej). tel. 660565767"
- "Wylewki Pan Marszałek z Zasola Bielańskiego - 888-500-538 zdania podzielone"
-" ja mogę polecić bardzo dobrych wylewkarzy ,wyłamałem się i wziąłem innych z wczesniej tu polecanych,a mianowicie ekipe Pawła Kwarciaka z zasola bielańskiego"- *Prośba o namiary.*
Czy te dwie ostatnie to są różne czy ta sama firma? Jakieś inne typy. Chodzi o to by wyłonić faworyta tak jak jest to w przypadku tynków - Pan Para i w ciemno można zamawiać i być zadowolonym.

----------


## nowydom

Mogę prosić o namiary na zdolnego operatora koparko ładowarki do niwelacji terenu i wykopania dołu na szambo, a także na firmę dostarczającą szamba betonowe? Praca do wykonania w Przeciszowie.

----------


## kalumet

> Mogę prosić o namiary na zdolnego operatora koparko ładowarki do niwelacji terenu i wykopania dołu na szambo, a także na firmę dostarczającą szamba betonowe? Praca do wykonania w Przeciszowie.


trochę spamu
budujesz dom z keramzytu ?
właśnie w Przeciszowie firma nowydom stawi taki domek

----------


## nowydom

> trochę spamu
> budujesz dom z keramzytu ?
> właśnie w Przeciszowie firma nowydom stawi taki domek


nie rozumiem, jaki spam, tak buduję z keramzytu w Przeciszowie

----------


## mimona

> Mogę prosić o namiary na zdolnego operatora koparko ładowarki do niwelacji terenu i wykopania dołu na szambo, a także na firmę dostarczającą szamba betonowe? Praca do wykonania w Przeciszowie.


z czystym sumieniem polecam Pana Andrzeja od Kościelnika. Z rzadnego operatora nie bylismy tak zadowoleni.  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej i Nel

> Mogę prosić o namiary na zdolnego operatora koparko ładowarki do niwelacji terenu i wykopania dołu na szambo, a także na firmę dostarczającą szamba betonowe? Praca do wykonania w Przeciszowie.


 No to ja polecam Ci Koparkę z operatorem Rafałem, firma Heńka Odrobiny z Brzezinki trzeba dzwonić do szefa i prosić o koparkę z Rafałem. Telefon do Heńka: 663693688, 
U mnie kopał dwa razy, w tym wybierał mi ziemię dookoła domu na gruz z tegoż domku. Jedyne czego żałuję to że wybraliśmy około 70 cm, z około 40 m2,  a mogłem spokojnie z  1m, dzięki temu teraz mam nadmiar gruzu do upchnięcia.

----------


## wilski

> Mogę prosić o namiary na zdolnego operatora koparko ładowarki do niwelacji terenu i wykopania dołu na szambo, a także na firmę dostarczającą szamba betonowe? Praca do wykonania w Przeciszowie.


Jeśli chodzi o koparkę to polecam Andrzeja Sale z Osieka. tel.600-615-370

----------


## tlalken

Budowa zakończona więc czas uzupełnić  liste :

Zdecydowanie na* białą liste* wpisuje instalatora pana Kamila Bogacza z Kęt  tel. 506388350
Solidna ekipa  godna polecenia. Instalacje wykonane bardzo dokładnie, w rozsądnej cenie. Fachowość, doradztwo i terminowość.
Piec z podajnikiem spisuje sie znakomicie, Kotłownia na zaworze 4 drogowym

Polecam

----------


## tlalken

Pan Andrzej Kukuc z Czańca - fantastyczne układanie płytek, zabudowa poddaszy, gładzie gipsowe, malowanie . Generalnie wykończenia wnętrz
*ZDECYDOWANIE BIAŁA LISTA*bardzo dobry fachowiec - dokładny, solidnyy i uczciwy.  Pracuje w pojedynke
Jestem bardzo zadowolony. Wam też polecam !!!!!!!!
Tel. 605-493-591

----------


## klient_ze_śląska

Uwaga na drzwi od Pana Fizi z Żor.
 Producent drzwi forniorwanych kóry klientów zamawiających poniżej 20 szt ma głęboko w d.... . Jeśli chcecie zamówić sobie kilka sztuk i czekać na nie krócej niż 2-3 miesiące - NIE POLECAM. Wszystko trzeba sprawdzać szczegółowo przy odbiorze a w szczególności kolor i akcesoria typu listwy dookoła futryny, jakieś śruby do montażu itp. Wszystko do docinania na miejscu - IKEA. Za takie pieniądze należałoby się trochę przyłożyć.
 Właściciel po złożeniu zamówienia nie odbiera telefonów, jest nieosiągalny, przciąga termin realizacji. Wolałabym kupić prostsze drzwi w castoramie niż bujać się tym człowiekiem i ponosić dodatkowe koszty. Przecież ekipy montażowe nie mogą czekać w nieskończoność.

----------


## Margola4585

Witam - jestem po tynkach i wylewkach - robionych przez tą samą firmę - Bud Max - z Przecieszyna, Czesław Tobiasz. Początkowo wydawało się, po tynkach, że wszystko jest o.k. i daletego wzięłam ich do wylewki. Niestety, upłynęło trochę czasu i tynki w kilku miejscach są odparzone. Wylewki robione na dwie raty. Pierwsza rata o.k. - druga- fatalnie, nie pozacierane, krzywizny - ciekawe ile kleju mi mójdzie dodatkowo do płytek, żeby to wyrównać.  Zniszczone klamki przy oknach - wyżarte przez wapno. Zatynkowany kabel od instalacji alarmowej, chociaż na początku szczególnie na to uczulałam. Raz potem przysłał syna żeby odszukał ten kabel, ten nie znalazł i poprostu poszedł sobie. Zaufałam facetowi i zapłaciłam - bo obiecał, że przyjdzie poprawić, potrąciłam sobie tylko za zniszczone klamki - i tyle go widziałam. Telefonów od trzech tygodni nie odbiera - podobno wyjechał gdzieś daleko do pracy. OSTRZEGAM !!! I tak na przyszłość co do wszystkich, nawet najlepszych firm. NIGDY NIE PŁAĆCIE, DOPÓKI NIE JESTEŚCIE NA 100 % PEWNI, ŻE WSZYSTKO JEST O.K.

----------


## kasja83

Zapewne nie będę oryginalna, ale chciałabym gorąco polecić pana Janika.Nasz architekt niestety nie wykazał się i zatwierdzonym już projektem i wydanym PnB udaliśmy się do niego po pomoc w dokonaniu zmian.Mądry i doświadczony fachowiec.

----------


## marcin.s44

Czarna lista:
Na pierwszym miejscu Pan Wojciech Knycz (Oświęcim) - architekt który adaptował nasz projekt i wprowadzał w nim zmiany. Zdecydowanie nie polecam. Bardzo długo czekaliśmy na uzyskanie pozwolenia, zmiany naniesione na projekt wyglądają jakby zrobił to amator a nie ktoś kto wziął za to duże pieniądze. Błędy w projekcie odbijają się czkawką do dziś...

Firma "Mar-go" ze Skawiny - my wszystko uzgadnialiśmy z Panem Michałem D. Po prostu zostaliśmy wystawieni pomimo podpisania umowy. Musieliśmy w sądzie dochodzić wypłacenia kwoty zapisanej w umowie w przypadku nie wywiązania się z niej którejś ze stron. 

Pan Zbigniew Węgrzyn - pełni funkcję kierownika budowy. Ostrzegam każdego przed tym panem. Opisując go mogę użyć tylko niecenzuralnych słów.

Pan Marek Bernaś - elektryk z Przeciszowa. Po prostu próbował nas oszukać. Uzgodniona cena za całą pracę do wykonania, łącznie z wykonaniem przyłącza. Nie została ustalona tylko cena materiału - przewodu ziemnego. Pan Marek B. przedstawił fakturę na której przewód ziemny kosztował 42zł za mb. Po sprawdzeniu okazało się, że taki kabel kosztuje 20zł, a że potrzebowaliśmy go 20m... Po konfrontacji Pan B. przyznał się, że chciał w ten sposób sobie dorobić naszym kosztem. Nie polecam.

Firma "Da-..." z Chełmka. Efektem współpracy z tą firmą była konieczność dwukrotnego zasypywania fundamentów. Oczywiście pieniędzy wydanych na materiał i pracę koparki nie odzyskaliśmy. Po pierwszym zasypaniu (przed zimą) na wiosnę wyszło, że trzeba wszystko wybrać i zasypać jeszcze raz pospółą. Dodam że za pierwszym razem fundament był zasypany "piaskiem zamółkowym" ze żwirowni w Rajsku - nie polecam. Materiał ten nie ma nic wspólnego z piaskiem.

Pan Kazimierz T. - geodeta. Tak wytyczył budynek, że konieczne było zrobienie tego jeszcze raz.

Szara lista
Tartak "Tra..." z Tokarni - zamawialiśmy drzewo dwa razy bo brakło krokwi. Przy drugim zamówieniu po pierwsze był problem z dowiezieniem. Kiedy krokwie zostały przywiezione (kilka sztuk) okazało się że jednej braku. Może to tylko jedna sztuka ale jej cena = 80zł... Drzewo było bardzo ładne - opinia cieśli i nie tylko.

Pan Robert Janosz - meble kuchenne. Niby wszystko było ustalone. Blat miał dochodzić do okna, zamiast parapetu. Więc oczywistym było dla nas, że będzie w całości. Ale niestety nie, kawałek przy oknie docinany i doklejany do reszty blatu żeby obniżyć koszty. Problem pojawił się również w narożnikach wewnętrznych gdzie zostały zamontowane tańsze fronty, także dla obniżenia kosztów. W efekcie fronty nie były w jednym kolorze. Nie dotrzymany termin w jakim kuchnia miała być gotowa - o miesiąc. 

Biała lista
Zdecydowanie Pan Ryszard Ryguła - geodeta. Bardzo profesjonalne podejście do tego co robi.

Pan Stanisław Żebrak z Grojca - firma transportowa/usługi koparką.

Firma Sewera - tutaj miałem wątpliwości głównie dlatego, że gdy czegoś brakło (większość materiałów kupowaliśmy w Sewerze) często nie było na stanie i musieliśmy zamawiać w innym miejscu. Ale podejście do klienta przez Pana Piotra Stańczyka po prostu rewelacja.  Przygotowuje/wylicza zestawienie materiałów i zawsze można na niego liczyć. Gorąco polecam.

Pan Paweł Kwarciak - wylewki. Gorąco polecam. Praca wykonana terminowo, jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni.

Pan Jan Jarzyna - instalacje CO, wod-kan. Super ekipa, robota świetnie wykonana, bardzo dobra cena. Gorąco polecam.

Pan Jerzy Sapyta - projekt przyłącza wod -kan, gorąco polecam.

Pan Henryk (Lędziny) - montaż drzwi garażowych, świetny fachowiec.

----------


## mimona

> Witam
> W związku z zakończeniem SSO chciałem dodać moje opinie na temat firm:
> 
> Czarna lista:
> Na pierwszym miejscu Pan Wojciech K. (Ośw) - architekt który adaptował nasz projekt i wprowadzał w nim zmiany. Zdecydowanie nie polecam. Bardzo długo czekaliśmy na uzyskanie pozwolenia, zmiany naniesione na projekt wyglądają jakby zrobił to amator a nie ktoś kto wziął za to duże pieniądze. Błędy w projekcie odbijają się czkawką do dziś...
> 
> Firma "Mar..." ze Skawiny, my wszystko uzgadnialiśmy z Panem Michałem D. Po prostu zostaliśmy wystawieni pomimo podpisania umowy. Musieliśmy w sądzie dochodzić wypłacenia kwoty zapisanej w umowie w przypadku nie wywiązania się z niej którejś ze stron. 
> 
> Firma "Da-..." z Chełmka. Efektem współpracy z tą firmą była konieczność dwukrotnego zasypywania fundamentów. Oczywiście pieniędzy wydanych na materiał i pracę koparki nie odzyskaliśmy. Po pierwszym zasypaniu (przed zimą) na wiosnę wyszło, że trzeba wszystko wybrać i zasypać jeszcze raz pospółą. Dodam że za pierwszym razem fundament był zasypany "piaskiem zamółkowym" ze żwirowni w Rajsku - nie polecam. Materiał ten nie ma nic wspólnego z piaskiem.
> ...


dlaczego nie napisałeś pełnych nazw? przecież po to jest ta lista żeby każdy widział czarno na białym anie domyślał się :smile:

----------


## b2211

Niezłe z tymi nazwami może to takie małe rebusy  :wink:

----------


## superelmirka

Witam, 
Mam zamiar wybudować dom w Andrychowie, mamy już upragnione pozwolenie i właśnie szukam ekip budowlanych. Czy moglibyście się podzielić namiarami na sprawdzone ekipy?

----------


## rafał.r

Witam, jako nowy na tym forum chciałem się przywitać i na wstępie powiedzieć że przeglądając ten wątek już widzę że jest ono bardzo pomocne. Już sprecyzowałem na 90% gdzie kupię np. stal. 
Z innej beczki mogę powiedzieć, że z żoną wybraliśmy projekt o dźwięcznej nazwie "Dom w żarnowcach"  i jesteśmy na etapie papierologii. Budowa będzie w Osieku. 
Na temat firm z których usług będziemy korzystać podzielimy sie na forum. Pozdrawiamy!

----------


## tlalken

NA BIAŁĄ LISTE  wpisuje pana Płonke z Wieprza za super wykonanie kuchni w zabudowie, mebli łazienkowych i szafy zabudowanej.
tel. 502490773
Polecam

----------


## mylas

> NA BIAŁĄ LISTE  wpisuje pana Płonke z Wieprza za super wykonanie kuchni w zabudowie, mebli łazienkowych i szafy zabudowanej.
> tel. 502490773
> Polecam


A robi również kuchnie, bo poszukuję kogoś sprawdzonego ale oczywiście  :tongue:  w przystępnej cenie.

----------


## mimona

na czarna spada jednak Pan Marszałek od wylewek - krzywo, źle...nie polecam
na białą Pan Piotr Boba z Polanki - kuchnia do zabudowy :smile: 
równiez Pan Jerzy Lach - schody http://www.drewlach.pl/

----------


## Andrzej i Nel

No to czas na mnie:
biała lista:
1. Tynki, ekipa Pana Pary, dokładnie jego syn,
2. wylewki, Pan Kwarciak, polecony przez mojego kierownika budowy, robi tylko wylewki, 
3. pompa ciepła, wod-kan, podłogówka - Prometeus z Bielska, stwierdziłem że skoro pompa ma współgrać z wod-kanem i podłogówką to niech robi to jedna firma, jestem w pełni zadowolony. 
4. Elektryka - Pan Gąsiorek, 
5. Więźba i dach - Krzysztofiak, 
6. No i na końcu, choć powinni być na początku, Pan Julian Zawada z Kóz, to jego ekipa przeprowadziła cały remont domku, od fundamentów po ściany kolankowe. Byliśmy umówieni że oni zamawiają wszystko co im potrzeba w mrówce, ja jeździłem co tydzień i płaciłem. Z ekipy jestem bardzo, bardzo zadowolony. Pracowali przy domku od kwietnia do października i nigdy nie znalazłem na budowie śladów po dopalaczach. Gorąco polecam.

----------


## Mixxer

Kilka postów wyzej Cola polecał ekipe budowlana p. Stanisława Włodarczyka niestety juz na czarna listę u niego jeszcze jakoś skończyli ale u jego mamy mocno narozrabiali ale tak mocno przez duże "M"

----------


## b2211

Tynki cementowo wapienne do tego wylewki kogo polecacie ?

----------


## Artur_exe

> No to czas na mnie:
> biała lista:
> 1. Tynki, ekipa Pana Pary, dokładnie jego syn,
> 2. wylewki, Pan Kwarciak, polecony przez mojego kierownika budowy, robi tylko wylewki, 
> 3. pompa ciepła, wod-kan, podłogówka - Prometeus z Bielska, stwierdziłem że skoro pompa ma współgrać z wod-kanem i podłogówką to niech robi to jedna firma, jestem w pełni zadowolony. 
> 4. Elektryka - Pan Gąsiorek, 
> 5. Więźba i dach - Krzysztofiak, 
> 6. No i na końcu, choć powinni być na początku, Pan Julian Zawada z Kóz, to jego ekipa przeprowadziła cały remont domku, od fundamentów po ściany kolankowe. Byliśmy umówieni że oni zamawiają wszystko co im potrzeba w mrówce, ja jeździłem co tydzień i płaciłem. Z ekipy jestem bardzo, bardzo zadowolony. Pracowali przy domku od kwietnia do października i nigdy nie znalazłem na budowie śladów po dopalaczach. Gorąco polecam.




Witam!

Mogę prosić o numery kontaktowe do fachowców do tynków i wylewek?

Pozdrawiam
Artur

----------


## Artur_exe

Jak dotąd mamy tylko BIAŁĄ listę:

1. Ryszard Wolanin tel. 784325833
Budowa domu od podstaw do stanu surowego. Solidni, terminowi, godni zaufania. Cena zadowalająca. Dojeżdżają z Tomic.

2. Andrzej Wojtaszek tel. 888678194
Kierownik budowy. Rewelacyjna współpraca. 

3. Dachówka i materiał na cały dach najtaniej, najsolidniej http://www.padon.pl/

4. Marek Bernaś tel. 600106465
Elektryk z uprawnieniami. Szybki, solidny, terminowy. Pomoże załatwić przyłącze w energetyce    

5. Stanisław Włodarz tel. 600280264
Woda, gaz, centralne, kolektory słoneczne. Świetny fachowiec, solidny.

6. Beton Wadowice tel. 338731123
Świetna współpraca, beton jakościowo bardzo dobry

7. Witold Figura tel. 660746638
Koparka, samochód ciężarowy.

8. Tynki maszynowe Rycerz, tel. 503129084
Szybko, solidnie i równo. 
Tynki gipsowe i cementowo-wapienne


POLECAM!

----------


## tojato

> Tynki cementowo wapienne do tego wylewki kogo polecacie ?


Rownież prosze o namiary na ekipę od wylewek.

----------


## mylas

> Rownież prosze o namiary na ekipę od wylewek.


Ja w zeszłym tygodniu robiłem wylewki.
Polecany również na forum Pan Paweł Kwarciak tel: 667-188-757. Na tą chwilę po mojej ocenie jest OK wszystko szybko, sprawnie i rzeczowo. Wiadomo, że prawdziwa ocena przyjdzie przy kładzeniu płytek ale to dopiero za kilka miesięcy. Na razie schną.
Co do tynków to Pan Andrzej Para i więcej nie piszę bo było już o nich sporo  na forum, nie chcę się powtarzać.

----------


## rysiekf

Poszukuję murarza do wybudowania grillo - wędzarni oraz altany.

----------


## becia_01

Kochani macie jakiś fachowców do podprowadzenia wody i kanalizacji do domu bo wodociąli licza sobie tyle że głowa boli. Sprawa jest pilna

Z góry dziękuje

----------


## mylas

Kogo polecacie do:
- sufity podwieszane z płyt G-K
- drenaż działki, szambo z kręgów

----------


## Wiosenna1

u mnie biała lista: 
Ekipa od dachów P. Papież, wszystko sprawnie i szybko, 
Elektryk P. Zbigniew Ferenc, 
Jestem w trakcie tynków i przed wylewkami. Napiszę jak skończą.

----------


## krystynkag

Witam wszystkich, tak od kilku dni zaczytuje sie w tym forum i postanowilam dzis przestrzec was przed Panem Gałązką z Jawiszowic/Brzeszcz. Otóż robił drzwi drewniane i balustrady szwagrowi i po miesiacu wszystko sie rozeszło (mokre drzewo) wymieniając balustrady narobił szkód w świeżo wyremontowanym mieszkaniu i do tej pory ich nie naprawił. Weszli już na drogę sądową  z nim.

A ja w tym roku planuję rozpocząć budowę domku :smile: ) i dlatego będę tu często zaglądać aby przejść przez to bez wiekszych  szkód w psychice :smile:  i portfelu :smile: )

Pozdrawiam

----------


## arekon

Witam. Proszę o  kontakt do zbrojarza z okolic Oświęcimia
Pozdrawiam Arek

----------


## desperadomn

> Kochani macie jakiś fachowców do podprowadzenia wody i kanalizacji do domu bo wodociąli licza sobie tyle że głowa boli. Sprawa jest pilna
> 
> Z góry dziękuje


Może trochę za późno ale być może przyda się komuś innemu. 
Instalacje wod-kan c.o. 
Kobiernice - p. Wiesiek 33 810 86 57

Kruszywo Jemar Pisarzowice - Marek Jekiełek - 510232403, z szefem zawsze można się dogadać

Beton towarowy Olvik Bielany pompa i wibratory w cenie. Na minus pani w biurze, w sobotnie popołudnie oczekiwała zapłaty gotówką za 42m3 betonu chociaż wcześniej nie było żadnych ustaleń co do formy płatności. Czasami mam wrażenie,że niektórzy zatrzymali się ze swoimi przyzwyczajeniami w poprzednim stuleciu. Za całokształt jednak plus, dostaną szansę jeszcze raz za jakiś czas.

Materiały do instalacji wod-kan c.o. Wandeks Kobiernice - superobsługa i ceny.

----------


## dąbrówa

Witam.PILNIE poszukuję firmę lub pojedynczą osobę która zajmuje się kładzeniem płytek

----------


## mylas

Witam:
Potrzebne dobre namiary na ekipę od ocieplenia domu.

----------


## rysiekf

Poszukuję firmy (ekipy) do zrobienia garażu .

----------


## helenka23

witam!

bardzo proszę o namiary na ekipę robiącą zbrojenia i szałunki schodów i deki.

pozdrawiam.

----------


## reemer

Witam.

To chyba pierwszy mój post na forum muratora, budujemy się z żoną w Babicach k/Oświęcimia, więc postanowiłem się przywitać właśnie tutaj. Na razie czerpałem pełnymi garściami z forum, więc teraz nadszedł czas żeby... zaczerpnąć jeszcze więcej  :Smile:  Ale przy okazji też postaram się trochę pomóc.

Jeśli ktoś szuka ekipy do dachu, to w ciemno mogę polecić Pana Franciszka Wronę - cieślę/dekarza - tel : 513 - 067 - 338
Po tym jak pod koniec lipca do wiatru wystawił nas osobnik zamówiony (niestety bez umowy) pod koniec kwietnia zaczęliśmy się panicznie rozglądać za kimś innym. Po wielu pozytywnych opiniach zadzwoniliśmy właśnie do Pana Franka. Obawialiśmy się, że nie znajdziemy nikogo konkretnego w krótkim czasie, ale się udało. Pan Franek powiedział, że wchodzą 20 sierpnia albo w październiku. No więc miesiąc później weszła ekipa od dachu. Po 10 dniach roboczych panowie oddali gotowy dach z zamontowanymi oknami dachowymi, rynnami, okuciami. Gratis dostaliśmy obmalowanie i okucie komina oraz garść cennych rad. Nie są najtańsi, ale warci każdej złotówki na nich wydanej - na dachu przebywało 8 osób i każda wiedziała dokładnie co ma robić.
Pan Franek jest polecany wielokrotnie na forum i my również przyłączamy się do pochwał. Oby więcej takich ludzi!

Materiały na ściany i komin zamawialiśmy w Sewerze w Oświęcimiu. Bezproblemowo i terminowo. Mały zgrzyt tylko z kierowcą, który przywiózł drugą partię materiału - na ścianki kolankowe. Pustaki dało się wystawić na strop dopiero jak dostał "na flaszkę", wcześniej przeszkadzało wszystko, łącznie z porywistym wiatrem nad Morzem Śródziemnym. Mimo to - biała lista.

Beton na każdym etapie braliśmy z firmy Kościelnik i nie mamy powodów do narzekań. Bardzo miła obsługa, praktycznie bez obsuw (większość dostaw braliśmy na 8 rano - pierwszy załadunek), rabat też jakiś był. Pan Koparkowy z Kościelnika (nie pamiętam imienia) - fachowiec pełną gębą - dokładny i przede wszystkim - myślący gość.

Drewno na dach załatwiał Pan Franek Wrona, drewno przyjechało razem z nimi.

Materiały na pokrycie i okna dachowe zamawialiśmy w firmie Dekke z Krakowa. Całkiem przyzwoity rabat, niedrogi transport - wyszło taniej niż wyceny z Oświęcimia. Dodatkową zaletą było, że p. Franek dobrze się z nimi dogaduje, więc wszystko było na wtedy na kiedy miało być, nie musiał leżakować ani materiał ani fachowcy  :Smile:  Również biała lista.

Na czarną listę chyba na razie nikogo nie mam, bo większość prac wykonujemy we własnym zakresie, a siebie nie poleciłbym nikomu  :Smile:

----------


## slawekk1980`

Mam pytanie do tych którym tynki kładł p. Para. Jak jest u nich z noclegiem, posiłkami, jesli to nie problem to ile liczyli za m2, jak było z osadzaniem gniazdek? Proszę o odpowiedź, może być na priv. Dzięki.

----------


## enines

Pilnie poszukuję fachowca do ułożenia płytek w łazience. Najlepiej z okolic Bielska, Czechowic lub Pszczyny.
Macie może namiary na kogoś godnego polecenia??
z góry dzięki

----------


## rysiekf

Poszukuje bramy garażowej.
Gdzie zamawialiście?

----------


## gumajunior

Biała lista

Centralne ogrzewanie przedstawicielstwo Viessmanna - Pan Artur Wojciechowski Oświęcim  -  tu są namiary http://www.techniterm.pl/
Wylewki - Pan Andrzej 513021881

Materiał - Sewera Pan Marcin
Tartak  - Harmęze 

wszystkie pozostałe prace - polecam siebie  :smile:  bo robiłem sam heh i zapraszam www.hieroglify.com

----------


## kasja83

Witam. Po wykonaniu instalacji elektrycznej gorąco mogę polecić p.Waldka-tel. 607-676-304. Robotę wykonał nam za 2/3 kwoty, co wycenili inni. Po wykonaniu pracy pozostał porządek.

O ile różnie oceniany jest Euromar-ja polecam p.Adriana-robi dobre ceny, stara się wszystko dograć na czas.

----------


## obpi

Ja wlasnie koncze SSO i z czystym sumieniem moge polecic ekipe z Tychow. Szefem jest Pan Bogdan Kowalski (tel. 608 875 678 ) - naprawde cieply czlowiek, ktory doradzi, podpowie, a przede wszystkim jest slowny i bardzo dokladny. Cena na sensownym poziomie, przy budowie pracuje 3 ludzi, pozniej kolejnych 3 przy konstrukcji dachu i na koniec 4 dekarzy. Szef ekipy dekarskiej troche pyskaty, ale zna sie na robocie i to najwazniejsze. Jesli ktos sie zdecyduje, to nie zapomnijcie wspomniec ze trafiliscie do niego z polecenia Piotra i Agi  :smile:

----------


## darkobat

> Mam pytanie do tych którym tynki kładł p. Para. Jak jest u nich z noclegiem, posiłkami, jesli to nie problem to ile liczyli za m2, jak było z osadzaniem gniazdek? Proszę o odpowiedź, może być na priv. Dzięki.


Witam.
Odnośnie pytania to noclegi wraz z posiłkami mają w swoim zakresie,u mnie pracował syn Bartek z ekipą .Cena z materiałem 25zł./m2 tynki wapienno-cementowe,gniazdka osadzałem sam wypuszczając 1.5cm od lica ściany.
Ekipe miałem z polecenia i się nie zawiodłem,polecam.

----------


## dwiemuchy

> Witam.
> Odnośnie pytania to noclegi wraz z posiłkami mają w swoim zakresie,u mnie pracował syn Bartek z ekipą .Cena z materiałem 25zł./m2 tynki wapienno-cementowe,gniazdka osadzałem sam wypuszczając 1.5cm od lica ściany.
> Ekipe miałem z polecenia i się nie zawiodłem,polecam.


U mnie było taniej coś (ale ponad rok temu), posiłki...chyba żadna ekipa na budowie nie chciała posiłków (choć połowa pytała czy mam czajnik pożyczyć).  Puszki u mnie osadzał elektryk akurat ; co najwyżej docięli lub przedłużyli, nie było porblemu. Ekipę bardzo polecam.

----------


## dwiemuchy

> Witam.
> Odnośnie pytania to noclegi wraz z posiłkami mają w swoim zakresie,u mnie pracował syn Bartek z ekipą .Cena z materiałem 25zł./m2 tynki wapienno-cementowe,gniazdka osadzałem sam wypuszczając 1.5cm od lica ściany.
> Ekipe miałem z polecenia i się nie zawiodłem,polecam.


U mnie było taniej coś (ale ponad rok temu), posiłki...chyba żadna ekipa na budowie nie chciała posiłków (choć połowa pytała czy mam czajnik pożyczyć).  Puszki u mnie osadzał elektryk akurat ; co najwyżej docięli lub przedłużyli, nie było porblemu. Ekipę bardzo polecam.

----------


## klient_ze_śląska

Uwaga na nowy salon *w Katowicach na Starym Roździeniu*. Właściciel ten sam co na drugim końcu pawilonów - Salon Drzwi Prestige. Nie wierzę że zmienił podejście do klientów. Pewnie dalej się ukrywa przed tymi, którzy wpłacili zaliczkę i próbują wyegzekwować realizację zamówienia albo usunięcie usterek oraz nie odbiera telefonów. Miły jest tylko do momentu podpisania umowy i wpłaty zaliczki. Ja na wycenę drzwi czekałam prawie rok !!! Panie Mariuszu !!! To już nie te czasy że można sobie Klientów wybierać. No chyba że prowadzi Pan biznes tylko dla zabawy. Nie dajcie się omamić nowym i muszę przyznać - pięknym - wnętrzem.
Zdecydowanie czarna lista.

----------


## tlalken

Poszukuje brukarza do ułożenia opaski i tarasu. Możecie kogoś polecic

----------


## Komoda

Biała lista:
-Firma "FHU KOZERA", robili u mnie drenaż, wszystko w porządku. 
Namiary na firmę: www.fhukozera.pl/

----------


## w&m

CZARNA LISTA - OLWIK BIELANY
zdecydowanie nie polecam, z rozmów z innymi wynika, że inni też nie polecają. Facet obsługujący pompę gada w trakcie lania betonu przez telefon, patrzy w innym kierunku a beton się leje w stożek  :smile:  Po zgłoszeniu tego Pani z sugestią, że ktoś inny będzie lał następnym razem beton, która podobnie jak od kogoś już tutaj wcześniej wymagała gotówki, mimo że wcześniejsza umowa była inna, odpowiada, cyt. "ale nikt się na niego jeszcze nie skarżył". Chudziak wylali takiej jakości, że od pocierania butem powstaje dziura. Słyszałem, że nie tylko u mnie. Już ich nie zamówię.
Na BIAŁĄ LISTĘ betoniarnia z Wadowic - rabaty, terminowość, beton takiej jakości i koloru, że aż oko cieszy jak się na niego patrzy.

NA BIAŁĄ LISTĘ - ja sam - murowanie SSO, szalunki, zbrojenia (to już razem z żoną), kanaliza, albowiem wszystko co nie mega ciężkie robimy sami  :big grin:  i jest nam z tym bardzo dobrze!

----------


## rysiekf

Poszukuję osoby do uruchowienia alarmu.
Czujki oraz przewody są założone.Centrala firmy Risco.

----------


## kasja83

Gorąco polecam:
Ekipa tynkarska p.Pary- chłopaki pracowite, dokładne i do tego sympatyczne (ale to jedynie kolejna cegiełka do listy zadowolonych z ich usług)
Bramy Garażowe-Mona- dobra cena, sprawny montaż, szybkie załatwienie reklamacji silniczka.
Projekty przyłącza wody- p. Węgrzyn (który potem również dokonuje odbioru sieci)cena normal- wiele wytłumaczy, poleci dobrą ekipę do przyłącza.tel. 693-285-346
Przyłącza wodociągowe-p.Kawa- dobra cena, z PWIK sam temat załatwia.512-530-797
Wkłady kominkowe- firma Rymar z Żywca-brałam wkłąd z firmy Kratki-dali rewelacyjną cenę, transport-tj. kurier gratis, realizacja zamówienia 1 dzień.

----------


## kauah

BIAŁA LISTA - TYNKI: Bardzo polecam ekipę Wojtka PARA tel.693379681

----------


## kasja83

*Biała lista:*
Centralne ogrzewanie, wod-kan-Łukasz Rokita- sprawnie, terminowo, profesjonalnie,bardzo dobra cena
Docieplenie(póki co jeszcze nie elewacja)-ekipa pod szyldem Bartka Pary

*Czarna lista-*choć wpisanie tej firmy nic nie da-bo robią w ramach monopolu-p.Kołaczek-wykonawca przyłączy dla Tauronu.Dramat-1,5 mca po terminie nadal nie mamy prądu na budowie, niesłowni, wkopali słup-potem okazało się, że nie ten co trzeba i musieli go wykopywać.Żenada!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## azakrzew

Odradzam współpracę z Panem Andrzejem Łukasikiem występującym na forum jako Ghost 34. Firma miała niegdyś świetną renomę jednak ich „wyczyny” w moim domu jej zdecydowanie przeczą. 

Zamówiłem deski dębowe olejowane fazowane z 2 stron. Pan Andrzej zapomniał o tym szczególe i jego ekipa (sam już nie układa) bardzo szybko ułożyła mi prawie całe piętro w desce fazowanej z 4 stron. Jakość wykonania od początku pozostawiała wiele do życzenia. Kilkanaście desek kazałem od razu wymienić. Czasem kładli nawet deski uszkodzone. Niestety to również świadczy o źródle i klasie materiału. Zapewne jest bardzo tani. Sam Pan Andrzej w mojej obecności kazał kierowcy, który dowiózł deski wręczyć kilka sztuk desek fatalnej jakości producentowi. To podobno firma, w której Ghost zaopatruje się od lat. Po roku od położenia wypadło już kilka sęków, a z jednej deski zaczęły się obrywać drzazgi. 

Po konsternacji dotycżacdej 4 faz zamiast 2, zgodziłem się aby na piętrze deski z 4 stronną fazą zostały na podłodze, ale na parterze miały być już z fazą 2-stornną i ułożone idealnie. Pan Andrzej zgodził się i napomknął tylko, że będzie musiał w takim razie ściągnąć cykliniarkę.  Niestety żadnej cykliniarki nie było. Panowie szlifowali łączenia desek małymi ręcznymi szlifierkami. Jak się potem okazało niezbyt dokładnie. Są istotne różnice między poziomem sąsiadujących desek. Ponadto, między wieloma deskami mam dziury szerokości do 2 mm!  Recepta Pana Andrzeja na takie „drobiazgi” to kit do parkietu.

Wykończenie wokół grzejnika podłogowego zostało zrobione tak, że koryto został ściśnięte i nie mieściła się kratka. Panowie niby poprawili obróbkę, ale w końcu sam musiałem doszlifować kratkę. 

W ramach zakresu prac było też klejenie listew przypodłogowych z mdf i tu pokazali już mistrzostwo w niechlujstwie. 70% listew musiałem wymienić, a i to nie dało rezultatu  bo okazało się, że miejscami deski nie dochodzą do ścian i gdy przykleić listwę przy ścianie to powstaje szpara, więc listwa powinna odstawać o prawie 1 cm od ściany! Pan Andrzej zwrócił mi co prawda za nowe listwy, ale robociznę płaciłem sam 2 raz. Ponieważ deski nie są w jednej płaszczyźnie między nimi a listą są przerwy różnej szerokości. Efekt raczej żałosny. 

Z uwagi na bardzo napięty harmonogram tej wybitnej ekipy zostałem poproszony o odbiór podłogi bez możliwości wejścia na nią, bo była świeżo olejowana. Pan Andrzej ręczył, że wszystko jest ok., a w razie potrzeby wróci i poprawi najdrobniejszy szczegół. Głupi zgodziłem się. Poza tragicznym stanem listew, szparami, niedoszlifowanymi  łączeniami desek, różnicy w poziomach między deskami dochodzącej do 1,5 mm (!), również olej jest miejscami źle położony – są np. zaschnięte krople między deskami albo nie wtarte plamy. Deski były kładzione bez przebierania więc np. na środku pokoju dziennego mam deski z wielkimi sękami i bielą, a pod kanapami (mówiłem gdzie będą) ładne deski.

Panowie nie byli też przygotowani (mimo umowy) na wykonanie łączenia schodów z deskami i musiałem kilka miesięcy czekać na dołożenie tam kątownika z desek. Przy okazji brudasy o mało nie zniszczyły mi kamiennego podestu przed domem – wmietli pył drzewny w szpary miedzy płytami kamienia co po deszczu przebarwiło płyty. Na chemię do wywabienia plan wydałem kilkaset złotych. 

Co do kątownika, to partacze wykonali go tak, że miał rysy od szlifowania i faktura wyraźnie różnił się od desek. Reklamowałem go podobnie jak deskę, z której wychodziły drzazgi. Pan Duch sam wyznaczył termin naprawy, po czym nigdy się nie pojawił. Gdy dodzwoniłem się oświadczył, że miał zepsuty samochód (choć podobno przebywał w Warszawie i mogłem go nawet sam podwieźć, gdyby tylko zadzwonił i wyraził gotowość do naprawy) a obecnie przebywa na urlopie. 

Zdecydowanie odradzam! Ghost, Duch, Andrzej Łukasik to nie jest firma godna plecenia.

----------


## tulipia_polanka

Polecam :
- betoniarnia GŁUC z Wadowic - bez najmniejszych problemów, beton bez zastrzeżeń, punktualnie, otwarci na negocjacje cen
- stal - Kraftbud Polanka, dają najlepsze ceny w okolicy
- żwir i piasek - żwirownia Tęcza w Bielanach
- pustaki szalunkowe i kominy - betoniarnia PREBET Bielany, świetna obsługa klienta, dobre ceny i upusty, materiał bez zastrzeżeń co do jakości
- deski szalunkowe - tartak Harmęże
- koparka Figura z Polanki 660746638, pełny profesjonalizm,a do tego szybko i  sprawnie

----------


## b2211

Szukam dobrego i w miarę taniego hydraulika do podłączenia pieca węglowego i pieca gazowego do podłogówki.

----------


## Sabri_84

BIAŁA LISTA : 
1. Beton z betoniarni Głuc z Wadowic , 
2. FIRMA HANDLOWO-USŁUGOWA MONTEX PAWEŁ ŻAK  Nowa Wieś Instalacja wodno - kanalizacyjna i C.O 
3. Firma AKPOL z Nowej Wsi - elewacja zewnętrzna i wykończenie całego środka ( płytki, sufity podwieszane )
4. Sordyl Kęty - panele 
5. P.H. CERAMIKA ELŻBIETA SOCHA SUŁKOWICE - płytki 
6. USŁUGI KOPARKO - ŁADOWARKĄ p. Górkiewicz Bielany 
7.Okna/rolety/drzwi zewnętrzne wewnętrzne/ brama garażowa  firma TMT Kęty ul. Kościuszki
8. Wylewki - p. Marszałek Staszek Zasole Bielańskie
9. Tomala - elektryk 
10. Mero Bielany 
11. Patek Osiek 

CZARNA LISTA:
p. Bartuś z Kęt - tynki  wewnętrzne

----------


## solito3

> *Czarna lista* Monbud w Chrzanowie z czymś takim to się nie spotkałem chyba że w dawnej komunie. Pan sprzedawca który się podaje za szefa chociaż nim nie jest, głupkowaty uśmieszek przy każdym pytaniu i łaska jeżeli udzielił odpowiedzi, człowiek czuje się jak za starych niekoniecznie dobrych czasów. Trochę się zdziwiłem gdyż był to skład polecany przez jedną osobę na forum i jako pierwszy z tego powodu odwiedzony. Lepiej na wstępie się sparzyć niż na końcu budowy  jedynie żal iż mi osobiście pasował z uwagi na bliską odległość od budowy.


Potwierdzam. Myśleliśmy, że współpraca na dłużej, bo ceny pewnych materiałów korzystne, dość blisko i co ważne akceptowane zwroty. Niestety do tego ostatniego nie doszło. 3 dni wcześniej umówiony transport zwrotny w godzinach przedpołudniowych. Do godz 15 nikt nie przyjechał.  Po 6godz czekania telefon do sklepu, a p. właściciel wyparł się by jakikolwiek transport był ustalany. Bezczelnie wyparł się wszystkiego, a z nas zrobił debili. Na poranne pytanie, czy kierowca będzie miał dla mnie pieniądze, czy jakieś potwierdzenie mi wypisze, to zarzucił nam, że za złodziei ich mamy, a oni są solidną firmą, a jeśli nam zależy tak koniecznie na pokwitowaniu to na jakieś kartce spisać z kierowcą. A myśleliśmy, że takie rzeczy wymagają dokumentu księgowego z pieczątką firmy.  Początek współpracy miły, ale koniec beznadziejny.

----------


## palaszek

Czarna lista

zgadzam się odnośnie składu drewna PRYZMA. Kontakt telefoniczny okropny, miałem wrażenie że nie chcą ze mną rozmawiać. Zrezygnowałem i zadzwoniłem w inne miejsce

Biała lista

zadzwoniłem do składu w Kętach Legrand - Wood. Telefonicznie praktycznie wszystkiego się dowiedziałem o drewnie potrzebnym na schody wiszące. Wybrałem się tam z wykonawcą. Wybraliśmy pakiet dęba w grubości 52. Szerokości były różne, gdyż był to materiał nieobrzynany. Dobra rzecz która jest na składzie to to że każdy pakiet jest opisany nie trzeba przebierać, żeby coś fajnego znaleźć. Co do cen też się miło zdziwiłem, można się dogadać, nie jest to sztywna cena z cennika. Polecam

Polecam również skład na krakowskiej Gabryś Sikora. Znajdziecie tam wszystko co jest potrzebne do budowy domu od początku do końca. Obsługa również jest dobra. Panie które tam pracują w biurze pomogą w wyborze, rabaty też mają. Naprawde duży pozytyw.

----------


## urwisek85

> Co do tynków to Pan Andrzej Para i więcej nie piszę bo było już o nich sporo  na forum, nie chcę się powtarzać.




witam, prosze powiedziec ile bierze P. Para za tynki

----------


## kasja83

> witam, prosze powiedziec ile bierze P. Para za tynki


W tamtym roku brał 25zł/m.Najlepiej zadzwonić i zapytać.

----------


## rysiekf

Kto Wam robił certyfikat energetyczny?
Możecie kogoś polecić ?
Ile to kosztuje?

----------


## mateusz54b

*Czarna lista*  Firma budowlana z Choczni Józef Warpacha, Sławomir Cinal, Kamiński. Przychodzą do pracy głównie po to żeby się napić. Firma budowała mi dom, większość rzeczy wymagała poprawki ze strony innych fachowców. Parę rzeczy zniknęło z budowy podczas prac ww. Panów.

*Nie Polecam!!!*

----------


## danyo1

Witam potrzebuję namiary na  firmę która zrobiła by mi przyłącz wody macie może jakieś namiary i jakieś ceny takiego przyłącza ?

----------


## gogunia18

> kto wam robił certyfikat energetyczny?
> Możecie kogoś polecić ?
> Ile to kosztuje?


polecam tanio 516-210-110

----------


## kasja83

> Witam potrzebuję namiary na  firmę która zrobiła by mi przyłącz wody macie może jakieś namiary i jakieś ceny takiego przyłącza ?


Projekty przyłącza wody- p. Węgrzyn (który potem również dokonuje odbioru sieci)cena normal- wiele wytłumaczy, poleci dobrą ekipę do przyłącza.tel. 693-285-346 Przyłącza wodociągowe-p.Kawa- dobra cena, z PWIK sam temat załatwia.512-530-797 .Druga firma dobra do przyłączy to firma pana Ganobisa z Przeciszowa(brałam pierwszą, bo miała szybszy termin).

----------


## gogunia18

czarna lista!!!!!! nie polecam NORMA 2000 w Oświęcimiu firma oraz fachowcy porażka!!!!szczyt partactwa!!!!

----------


## urwisek85

potzrbuje pilnie kogos kto zrobi gładzie najlepiej niedrogo a dobrze

----------


## urwisek85

szukam kogoś do gładzi dość pilne, niedrogo i dobrze

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Niedrogo i dobrze to oksymoron.

----------


## endka

witam, 
Ma ktoś namiar na solidną firmę od schodów????? woj. śląskie , sbl. 
pozdrawiam.

----------


## bmiara

Ktoś zna jakąś firmę z Oświęcimia (okolic) wykonującą nawierzchnie asfaltowe? W firmie mam do wykonania ok 700m2 drogi dojazdowej.

----------


## jacek.zoo

> Witam poszedłem firmie na rękę ale nie warto zamieszczam post jaki był wczesniej i ostateczny , juz nie dogadamy sie wcale z Firma nie ma szans Panie Edku .....
> 
> Moj dom jest budowany przez ta firme , na początku było wszytko pięknie , rozmowy , pomoc , powoli powstawały problemy a z tygodnia ma tydzień jest coraz gorzej dlatego ...... 
> 
> 
> FIRMA BAUTECH KLYTA S.K. Z KAMIENSKICH MŁYN , NIE POTRAFI DOMU SKOŃCZYĆ ,( musimy sami skończyć dom ) WSZYTSKO JEDNO CYGANSTWO , KONTAK TELEFONICZNY BARDZO ZŁY , TAK WIEC PROSZE UWAŻAĆ , WSZĘDZIE GDZIE BUDUJE SA PROBLEMY , słowa rzucane na wiatr , duzo sie mówi ale mało robi ... Wiele poprawek któryś nie sa wykonywane.... Tylko obiecywanie , nie zmieniamy opini bo juz nie warto raz chwalić ..... A pozniej ganic , prawda jest taka nie zaczynające z ta Firma.
> 
> Strona www firmy 
> www.twojdompodklucz.pl 
> ...




poki co nie podales zadnych konkretow, aktualnie to ta firma moze cie podac o czarny pr bo tylko bijesz piane i nic wiecej. napisz konkretniej to wtedy bedzie sie myslec dalej

----------


## danyo1

Witam poszukuję dobrego dekarza do poprawienia okucia komina

----------


## tulipia_polanka

Szukam godnego polecenia cieśli/dekarza.

----------


## helenka23

Witam, proszę o namiary na dobrych fachowców wykonujących schody drewniane. Dziękuje i pozdrawiam!

----------


## Kama567

Witam, poszukuję dobrego architekta do dokonania zmian w projekcie gotowym i jego adaptacji z okolic Oświęcimia.

----------


## kasja83

> Witam, poszukuję dobrego architekta do dokonania zmian w projekcie gotowym i jego adaptacji z okolic Oświęcimia.


Witam,
polecam p. Janika z Biura Jura w Oświęcimiu. Proponuję przeszukać wątek- z tego co pamiętam więcej osób poleca architektów.

----------


## Kama567

Kilku moich znajomych robiło schody u p. Macieja Oleś z Chełmka, ul. Norwida. Schody ładne i porządnie zrobione, tylko o ile dobrze pamiętam długo się czeka. pozdrawiam

----------


## Kama567

Dziękuję za namiar na architekta

----------


## nicram_aisak

Możecie polecić kogoś do kominka? Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## nicram_aisak

> Kilku moich znajomych robiło schody u p. Macieja Oleś z Chełmka, ul. Norwida. Schody ładne i porządnie zrobione, tylko o ile dobrze pamiętam długo się czeka. pozdrawiam


Masz może telefon do tego stolarza?

My jesteśmy po tynkach. U nas też tynkowała polecana ekipa Wojtka Pary (tel. 693 379 681). Dołączamy do grona zadowolonych klientów. My jeszcze z ekipą Wojtka spotkamy się przy zabudowie poddasza.

Co do kominka, to zakupiliśmy na allegro kominek z firmy Kratki z montażem gratis. Kominek już zamontowany.

----------


## Kama567

Niestety nie mam namiarów. postaram się podpytać znajomych. pozdrawiam

----------


## nicram_aisak

Szukamy wykonawcę do łazienek i podłóg (Chełmek + okolica). Najlepiej jednoosobowa ekipa. Ktoś kogoś poleci?

----------


## w&m

Witajcie,
Do łazienek i podłóg a w zasadzie do wykończeniówki ogólnej polecam mojego znajomego Marcina Handzlik z Kęt. Nr tel. 728516414.
Robi sam, głównie z polecenia. Jest solidny i można się z nim dogadać. Co do cen to nie wiem, trzeba uzgadniać indywidualnie.

Tyle tylko, że wspominał, iż w tym roku ma dużo zleceń, ale myślę, że spróbować warto bo to na prawdę "porządna firma".

----------


## LUKAS9

Witam
poszukuje sprawdzonej firmy do budowy domu do sso.  Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi.

----------


## w&m

Heh, poleciłbym siebie do budowy do SSO, bo właśnie skończyłem budować swój dom ok. 150 m2  :smile: , ale nie mam czasu  :smile: 

A tak na poważnie, to polecam firmę Romana Dwornik z okolic Andrychowa.

----------


## sylwia.osw

dopiero zaczęliśmy budowę, ale już na czarną listę wykonawców zdecydowanie wpisuję firmę kresbud z chełmka, a przede wszystkim jej właściciela P. Jacka Szyjkę. 
Po przekazaniu projektu do wyceny musieliśmy się prosić o jej dokonanie, aż w końcu zrezygnowaliśmy i powstał kolejny problem zwrot projektu.
Wielki prezes nie odbiera telefonów, jest opryskliwy i chamski. Skoro nie miał czasu na wycenę mógł od razu powiedzieć, a nie zgrywać cwaniaka, przez którego straciliśmy dwa tygodnie, bo obiecywać to on ładnie potrafi, ale realizacja....................
Ktoś kto nie ma  czasu na wycenę projektu na pewno nie będzie miał czasu na wykonanie usługi. 
Wielka firma, ale jak tak to ma wyglądać to nie wróżymy jej nic dobrego, a zwłaszcza mając  takiego szefa, któremu wydaje się że jest pępkiem świata i wszystko kręci się wokół niego.

----------


## kasia0903

Witam serdecznie, ja z kolei poszukuję firmy brukarskiej - czy ktoś ma jakieś namiary na kogoś sprawdzonego i godnego polecania?

----------


## AdaSalomea

Czytam już długo ten temat, czas ma moją listę (na razie początek):

Biała lista:
Firma Handzlik Transport z Wadowic – kupowałam od nich kamienie do ogrodu, piasek, a wcześniej mąż zamawiał tam pustaki szałunkowe, zaprawy murarskie, gładzie, gipsy. I jeszcze jakieś inne rzeczy, ale już nie pamiętam dokładnie. Generalnie, nie było z nimi żadnego problemu, szybki i sprawnie dostaliśmy wszystko. Nawet jak nam się pomyliła ilość gładzi, to bez problemu mogliśmy dokonać zwrotu. Polecam. Kontakt tutaj: 
http://www.handzliktransport.pl/5-kontakt

----------


## Wiosenna1

Witam, 
Jako, że sprawa domu zakończona mogę polecić: 
Inst co , wod- kan i kominek - Pan Każmierski 505 658 983  - profesjonalne doradztwo i wykonanie, mogę polecić z czystym sumieniem, 
Panele: Firma Kronodom z Pszczyny, duży wybór , za panele z montażem zapłaciliśmy mniej niż za te same z marketu bez montażu. Dobry kontakt 
Płytki i ceramika sanit- Firma SOLID z Bierunia- ceny bardzo dobre- szybkie oferty, bez problemu wymiana błędnie przezemnie zamówionych dekorów (100 za szt  :smile:  
Drzwi zewnętrzne i brama garażowa  - Ekspert- Kęty 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## AdaSalomea

Kolejny post odnośnie ostatnio wykonywanych prac w moim nowym domu:
Moja czarna lista:
pan Sikora z Brzeszcz – robił mi drewniane drzwi wejściowe i okazały się straszną fuszerą. Chciałam kołatkę na środku, a była z boku, Drzwi są pokryte drewnianym fornirem zlepianym nieładnie w kilku miejscach, widać, że gdzieś mu brakło 5 cm kwadratowych i dolepił inny kawałek – wygląda to strasznie! I się rozłażą zimą te drzwi. Linku nie podaję, bo odradzam. 

Moja biała lista:
Kancelaria Expert-Nieruchomości z Wadowic – robili mi Certyfikat Energetyczny dla domu i wszystko poszło bez zarzutów. Miły kontakt, sprawne wykonanie usługi, cena ok, nie zawyżona, jak porównywałam. Wiadomo, taniocha to nie jest, ale boję się brać firmy z najniższej półki, bo nie wiadomo co ci zrobią.  Expert-Nieruchomości wyglądał mi wiarygodnie i faktycznie się nie rozczarowałam. Tutaj link:  http://www.expert-nieruchomosci.com/...t-energetyczny

Tyle na razie, za jakiś czas opisze kolejne firmy, bo dużo doświadczeń udało mi się ostatnim roku zebrać.

----------


## tlalken

CZARNA LISTA !!!!!!!
Meble Płonka z Wieprza koło Andrychowa Temu Panu chyba poprzewracało się w głowie od nadmiaru klientów. Zresztą sam go tutaj polecałem  :big grin: 
Jak była do zrobienia kuchnia, meble łazienkowe i szafy w zabudowie to sie mu bardzo chciało. Została do zrobienia spiżarka w zabudowie i tak czekam rok dwa trzy  :big grin:  a telefonu nie chce się mu odebrać.  Do spiżarki podchodził trzy razy, za każdym razem jak robił coś z polecenia u znajomych czy rodziny  :big grin:

----------


## AdaSalomea

O, a czym się jeszcze pochwalę – pomalowaliśmy sobie grzejniki na czerwono! Efekt oszałamiający! Zrobiła nam to firma z Kęt SKY CNC i mogę ich polecić: http://www.sky-cnc.pl/oferta-i-uslug...anie-proszkowe
Szybka i sprawna robota, bez fuszery. Grzejniki bardzo dokładnie mi pomalowali, metodą proszkową. 

Nie polecam z kolei sieciówki Media Expert, zamawiałam u nich (w Oświęcimiu na Królowej Jadwigi), AGD kuchenne do zabudowy i to był totalny dramat! Musieliśmy strasznie długo czekać, nie poinformowali nas, ze sprzętu już są, a jak już po nie pojechaliśmy to okazało się, że jest nie to co chcieliśmy. W końcu i tak kupiliśmy już to AGD u nich, ale boję się co będzię, jak coś się zepsuje! Obsługa klianta fatalna.

----------


## AdaSalomea

Biała lista:

Kolejna warta polecenia firma – MarSeb z Andrychowa. Wzięliśmy, bo przekonali nas nowoczesnością swojej oferty, są takie nowoczesne rozwiązania właśnie nas interesowały. Poszaleliśmy z mężem i zainstalowaliśmy (a właściwie pan Marusz i Sebastian z marsebu nam nainstalowali) rekuperator i odkurzacz centralny – bomba! I robota też bomba! Fajnie, miło, sprawnie i skuutecznie, miło współpracować z takimi fachowcami. I co mnie urzekło – bardzo chętnie opowiadali nam o tych technologiach, wszystko tłumaczyli i cierpliwie wyjaśniali poco i dlaczego to wszystko ma sens. WIELKIE BRAWA ZA CIERPLIWOŚĆ do mnie samej :wink:  A jestem szczególnie wymagająca i dociekliwa kobieta :wink: 
Acha, jeszcze adres, bo warto polecić: http://www.marseb.com.pl/oferta

Dom otynkowaliśmy tynkiem sylikonowym ST-one http://www.st-one.pl/produkty/tynk-silikonowy-st-one. Kupiliśmy większą ilość w Drewpolu w Andrychowie – tam nam polecili tego producenta. W sumie nie znałam go wcześniej, w telewizji reklam nie widziałam, ale jak fachowcy ze sklepu polecają i mówią że super produkt, nie gorszy od tych ze znanych bardziej marek, a nawet lepszy, bo nowoczesniejszy, to daliśmy się skusić. I super! Dom wygląda pięknie, firma, która go tynkowała mówiła, że faktycznie dobry tynk (tez go wczesniej nie znali), dobrze się nakłada i ładnie wyszedł finalnie. Elegancko, polecam – „ST-one” na opakowaniach pisze.

----------


## LeszekWW

ok, to ja też zacznę tu pisać swoją listę.
BIAŁA STRONA: http://www.zgoda-wieprz.pl/
Kotły od producenta Zgoda Wieprz – mam od nich model Iskra, działa bez zarzutu. Przyznam Państwu, że obawiałem się tego zakupu, bo generalnie kotły to duży wydatek. Ale poczytałem trochę opinii w internecie i dałem się przekonać do kotła Zgody. Jak na razie działa idealnie, dużo mniej mi schodzi węgla i dobrze chodzą zawiasy w drzwiach. Montaż też klasa – przyjechali, zamontowali, posprzątali po sobie i dowidzenia, gotowe.

----------


## xkordix

Witam

Niedługo chcemy zaczynać budowę w Brzeszczach, czy ktoś mógłby polecić dobrą i sprawdzoną "ekipę" która zajmie się stanem surowym i ewentualnie dachem? Dobrze by było żeby budowała w nowoczesnych technologiach, bo dom będzie na płycie fundamentowej, ściany z silikatów łączonych na klej, a nie zaprawę.

----------


## pati90

Witam, szukam sprawdzonego i przede wszystkim nie drogiego  projektanta i kierownika budowy. Z okolic Kęt bądż Oświęcimia.

----------


## LeszekWW

Jeśli chodzi o dach, to nie mogę pomóc, bo sam robiłem go 15 lat temu. Z resztą robiła te jedna ekipa z żywca, nazwy już nie pamiętam, ale nie mógłbym ich z czystym sercem polecić.

Za to rok temu robiłem remont gruntowny, bo instalowałem pompę ciepła. Robiła mi to ekipa z andrychowa marseb, tu znalazłem kontakt: http://www.marseb.com.pl/kontakt

opowiadali mi o innych rzeczach które robią, stąd pisze o nich tobie – xkordix

robią całą hydraulikę, c.o., cwu, grzejniki, systemy rekuperacji, kolektory słoneczne, systemy odkurzania centralnego – słowem wszystko co trzeba do domu w stanie surowym oraz co potrzeba nowoczesnym i ekologicznym domom. Sam żałuję, ze za moich czasów budowy nie było takich sprytnych rowiązań. Teraz szkoda mi pieniędzy na takie gruntowne remonty i tylko na tę pompę ciepła się skusiłem bo zaoszczędza dużo pieniędzy.


A z Brzeszcz to znam ekipę https://www.facebook.com/superemont?pnref=friends.search

robią ciekawe wykończenia ścian – można na fb pooglądać.

----------


## rysiekf

Szukam sprawdzonej firmy od kostki granitowej.
Poszukuje również stolarza do zrobienia schodów zewnętrznych drewnianych.

----------


## AdaSalomea

Ostatnio na tapecie było u nas wykończenie łazienki. 
Płytki na podłodze i ścianach robiła dla nas ekipa pana Piotra Młyńskiego (790-726-306) – polecam bardzo! Sprawnie i elegancko nam te łazienkę wykonali. Codziennie po sobie sprzątali! Eleganckie chłopaki :smile: 
Polecę też firmę Rusin Glass z Kalwarii Zebrzydowskiej – pan Sebastian z kolegami zamontował mi cudowne dekory szklane wokół i wanny i metrowej wielkości obraz marylin monroe z małych płytek szklanych – to na gołej ścianie naprzeciwko okna, pięknie odbija światło! Kocham Marylin :wink: 
Acha, tutaj ją widać i tu zamówiłam: http://www.rusinglass.pl/sklep/oferta/plytki-szklane !!! <3 <3

----------


## maly_dave

Witam, z racji, iż budowa domu już za nami, to mogę podzielić się moimi opiniami

BIAŁA LISTA:

Kominek - p. Radek 517-072-071. Zaczęło się od darmowej wyceny na budowie, wizualizację aż po wykończenie kominka. Kominek zrobiony w błyskawicznym czasie, bez żadnych zastrzeżeń. Ceny bardzo przystępne. Otrzymaliśmy duży upust na wkład kominkowy.

n-system.com.pl - tynki. Jak najbardziej polecam. Sprawnie.

domoterm.pl - izolacja pianką. Szybka realizacja, Dobry kontakt, cena przystępna.

meblelux.com.pl - ładne, tanie meble. Dość długi czas realizacji, ale ogólnie OK.

----------


## Patryk Strzała

Mogę polecić firmę budowlaną PROGALBUD z Oświęcimia i p. Sebastiana Gałuszka. Bardzo dokładny projekt domu, do tego wszystkie papiery i formalności załatwione na czas, bez problemów przy realizacji założeń z projektu. Właściciel ma wszystkie uprawnienia budowlane - kierownik budowy, inspektor nadzoru. Pomógł nam wyprostować błędy w projekcie po innym "specjaliście". Budują też dom mojemu koledze i jest zadowolony.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Brawo Patryk Strzala. Nikt sie nie domyslił  :big tongue:

----------


## topolo

Witam,
Poszukuję kogoś z okolicy, najlepiej Wadowice-Andrychów-Kęty kto ma wykonana i działającą rekuperację.
Proszę o kontakt przez PW.

Z góry dzięki

Pozdrawiam

----------


## asmagus

Mogę z czystym sumieniem dodać do BIAŁEJ LISTY WYKONAWCÓW firmę MAXMONTER z Chrzanowa zajmującą się stolarką okienną i drzwiową. Kupiłem u nich okna (Petecki), drzwi zewnętrzne (Wikęd) i wewnętrzne (Agmar) i montowali mi rolety zewnętrzne, jestem zadowolony. Dużym plusem jest to, iż właściciel Pan Piotr, na standardowo pojawiające się na budowie problemy reaguje szybko i jest pomocny w ich rozwiązaniu (nawet jeśli powstają zupełnie bez jego winy i naprawia po innych wykonawcach).

----------


## Moon_86

Witam, 
My konczymy kolejny etap budowy.
I BIALA LISTA na pierwszym miejscu TYNKI WOJCIECH PARA I JEGO EKIPA tel.: 693379681 - bardzo dokladnie, solidnie, fachowcy!. Idealne wykończenia (szpalety, ramki, katowniki).  Polecamy! 
OKNA-Expert Kęty. Expres wycena, dokladny montaz. Doradztwo i fachowość. Dobre ceny! Wlasnie sie decydujemy na bramy wisniowskiego i drzwi wejsciowe od nich. Wycena [email protected]

Pozdrawiam - Krystian.

----------


## SylwesterNowak

Witam. Kupiłem działkę w Bestwince i projekt domu w Archonie. Poszukuję dobrej i niedrogiej :smile:  firmy budowlanej z okolic Oświęcimia czy Bielska, która może zbudować mi dom do stanu deweloperskiego. Wiem, że wielu z Was budowało domy, a na poleceniu najlepiej się oprzeć, dlatego właśnie proszę o namiary na takie firmy, które możecie polecić. Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## Darek Volke

> Witam. Kupiłem działkę w Bestwince i projekt domu w Archonie. Poszukuję dobrej i niedrogiej firmy budowlanej z okolic Oświęcimia czy Bielska, która może zbudować mi dom do stanu deweloperskiego. Wiem, że wielu z Was budowało domy, a na poleceniu najlepiej się oprzeć, dlatego właśnie proszę o namiary na takie firmy, które możecie polecić. Z góry dziękuję.


Jeżeli nie zależy ci na czasie to polecam mojego wykonawcę, Pan Andrzej z Brennej wykonuje wszystko sam z pomocnikiem i robi wszystko od podstaw czyli od fundamentów aż po dach łącznie z wykończeniówką, Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowany to zapraszam na moją budowę. Oczywiście dla zainteresowanych podam kontakt do Pana Andrzeja

Zapomniałem dopisać że jest niedrogi i zna się na robocie

----------


## galaz

> Witam. Kupiłem działkę w Bestwince i projekt domu w Archonie. Poszukuję dobrej i niedrogiej firmy budowlanej z okolic Oświęcimia czy Bielska, która może zbudować mi dom do stanu deweloperskiego. Wiem, że wielu z Was budowało domy, a na poleceniu najlepiej się oprzeć, dlatego właśnie proszę o namiary na takie firmy, które możecie polecić. Z góry dziękuję.


Polecam Firmę z Dankowic Artura Rydza. Kierownik nie mógł wyjść z podziwu, że tak porządne firmy jeszcze istnieją. Nie było problemu z niczym

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

> Polecam Firmę z Dankowic Artura Rydza. Kierownik nie mógł wyjść z podziwu, że tak porządne firmy jeszcze istnieją. Nie było problemu z niczym


Dzięki, że o tym powiedziałeś. Pewnie przekonał cię darmową wizytą w solarium, które prowadzi abyś nam o tym podszepnął?

----------


## ishan

Na wstepie wypada sie przywitac, wiec witam wszystkich budujacych  :smile: 
Budowe chcielibysmy rozpoczac wiosna. Na architekta adaptacyjnego najpewniej zdecydujemy sie na polecanego tutaj Pana Janika z biura Jura. Pan wspomnial nam rowniez ze moze byc kierownikiem budowy. Ktos buduje moze z Panem J ?? jakies doswiadczenia ??
Chyba ze ma ktos poleci nam taniego, sprawdzonego i niezbyt upierdliwego kierownika  :smile:  ?

----------


## waclaw was

Chciałbym przestrzec wszystkich przed firmą ASBUD (Damian Warzecha). Ja niestety miałem z nimi do czynienia i współpraca z tymi ludźmi była bardzo drogim koszmarem. Pracownicy mają się za wysokiej klasy specjalistów, niestety było inaczej wyglądają na takich z łapanki. Na moje nieszczęście mało przebywałem na budowie i o wielu błędach dowiedziałem się od następnej ekipy... A musicie wiedzieć że błędów nie brakowało:
- ściany wymurowane krzywo,
-dużo materiału zniszczonego, 
-otwory na drzwi za wąskie, 
-schody – każdy stopień inny. 
Niestety za wszystkie poprawki musiałem zapłacić prawdziwej firmie budowlanej, która wykonywała naprawy po asbudzie... Właściciel nieuczciwy, na każdym kroku próbuje oszukać na materiałach i pieniądzach... Warzecha pięknie mówi, sprawia dobre wrażenie, ale później może Was wystawić do wiatru w połowie roboty i bez pieniędzy.....Od takich ludzi lepiej trzymać się z daleka – szkoda czasu, pieniędzy i problemów. Jeśli ktoś rozważa współpracę z tym człowiekiem, lepiej niech sprawdzi sobie z 5 osób u których wcześniej robił -jedna budowa naprawdę nie wystarczy!

PS. Jeśli ktoś powie że to mój pierwszy post i jestem z konkurencyjnej firmy i robię zły PR, to od razu odpowiem-normalnie z forum tylko pozyskuję informację (przepraszam, ale nie czuję sie na siłach żeby dzielić się fachowymi radami), ale ten gość zmarnował tyle mojego czasu i pieniędzy że poczułem się w obowiązku przestrzec Was przed nim.
Pozdrawiam W.W.

----------


## galaz

Nie chcesz to nie korzystaj z mojej opinii. Ja wybrałam ta firmę,bo ktos mi ja polecił.i jestem zadowolona.Uważam ze dobrych wykonawców trzeba wymienić zeby pomoc innym w wyborze.sama szukam kolejnych wykonawców i ciężko znaleźć pozytywne posty z tych okolic

----------


## J.M.N

Witam wszystkich!
My aktualnie mamy stan surowy otwarty, nasza dotychczasowa lista jest biała:
- Kierownik budowy Łukasz Chmiel Wilamowice;
- Beton Inżbet Oświęcim szybko, konkretnie, bez problemów w dobrej cenie;
- Stal jak wszyscy nasi poprzednicy z forum z Nidka najtaniej, najszybciej!!!!
- Dachówka Tondach z CeramPol Kęty również bez problemów najlepsza oferta cenowa (tam zamawialiśmy także okna dachowe);
- Adexbud Brzeszcze- pustaki i cement cena najlepsza w okolicy, polecamy także Tamira z Pszczyny.
Pozdrawiam.
A.

-

----------


## jazuch

Witam wszystkich,
Szukam kogoś kogoś z okolic Oświęcimia kto stosuje piec na pelety. Czy jest zadowolony, jak zużycie, jaki cena pieca itp.? Chcielibyśmy popytać o kilka rzeczy, poznać opinię.
pzd

----------


## smola23

Witam

Jestem na etapie instalacji oraz tynków wewnętrznych w domu, potrzebuję do tynkowania dobrą ekipę, najlepiej tynkującą metodą tradycyjną (piasek, wapno, cement) agregatem maszynowym. Miałem ekipę podajże z Przecieszyna pana Mazgaja "Rob-tynk' ale słuch o nich zaginął.

Na pewno mogę polecić firmy z których jestem zadowolony:

Materiały budowlane, dachówka - Sewera - Piotr Stańczyk - świetny gość,
Okna  - Firma Sypta Kobiernice - bez problemów, dobry montaż, cenowo bardzo dobrze
Koparka, kruszywa - firma Grzywa z Jawiszowic - także bezproblemowo
Drzwi garażowe, brama garażowa Wiśniowski - Handbud Bielsko- szybko, sprawnie, polecam

Dom murowaliśmy sami także firmy nie polecę.

bardzo proszę o pomoc w sprawie tynków.

----------


## I.S.

Witam,
planujemy rozbudowę/przebudowę domu istniejącego, w związku z czym prosiłabym o polecenie firmy która może wykonać taki remont kompleksowo.
Z góry dziękuję!

----------


## JagodaFioletowa

Witam, zapraszam do nowej grupy na fb o budowaniu domów https://www.facebook.com/groups/102959976775159/

----------


## MRaczek

> Jeżeli nie zależy ci na czasie to polecam mojego wykonawcę, Pan Andrzej z Brennej wykonuje wszystko sam z pomocnikiem i robi wszystko od podstaw czyli od fundamentów aż po dach łącznie z wykończeniówką, Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowany to zapraszam na moją budowę. Oczywiście dla zainteresowanych podam kontakt do Pana Andrzeja
> 
> Zapomniałem dopisać że jest niedrogi i zna się na robocie


Można prosić na priv namiary na firmę?

----------


## b2211

> 100% się zgadzam !!!!


Bliższe dane firm i gościa

----------


## Seweryn32

Pan Damian Warzecha ,,ASBUD" jest wielkim oszustem i naciągaczem! Wyłudza od ludzi pieniądze na metariał, którego nie przywozi później kontakt się urywa.
Na początku współpracy z jego firmą wszystko przebiega pomyślnie, ale to tylko aby zachować pozory. Niestety uczciwi ludzie ulegają jego manipulacji i wciągają się w jego grę.
DAMIAN WARZECHA ASBUD!!! jest na tyle perfidny, że JUŻ przed podpisaniem umowy z jego firmą pokazuje naiwnym ludzią inwestycje, którą rzekomo wykonała jego firma, co się później okazuje,że ta inwestycja to jego dom. Czyli już przed podpisaniem umowy z jego firmą, wiedział doskonale jakie będzie stawiał kroki aby jak najwięcej pieniędzy wyłudzić (inaczej nie można tego nazwać) od naiwnych ludzi.
Ewidentnie za pieniądze swoich inwestorów SWÓJ dom wykończył, a gdzie nasze pieniądze, które dostał na materiał plus robocizne? Nie ma? Tak własnie nie ma! więc narzuca się pytanie co z nimi zrobił? Tak własnie stworzył oaze spokoju dla swojej rodziny! Nie patrząć na żadne konsekwencje ale takich ludzi jak ON pozbawionych jakichkolwiek uczuć sumienie nie ruszy, nie zrobi nigdy na nim wrażenia, że okradł naiwnych ludzi, których okręcił wokół palca! Odpowiedz jest prosta Oszukał kilka ludzi, którzy całe swoje ciężko zarobione pieniądze przekazali do jego rąk aby zapewnić swojej rodzinie byt, nie licząc się z konsekwencjami,że pozbawił innych ludzi pieniędzy, nerwów, czasu . Jest oszustem inaczej nie można go nazwać ! 
Przestrzegam przed tą firmą aby nikt na DAMIANA WARZECHE nie trafił bo wszystkie pieniądze i marzenia legną w gruzach!

----------


## Seweryn32

Pan Damian Warzecha ,,ASBUD" jest wielkim oszustem i naciągaczem! Wyłudza od ludzi pieniądze na metariał, którego nie przywozi później kontakt się urywa.
Na początku współpracy z jego firmą wszystko przebiega pomyślnie, ale to tylko aby zachować pozory. Niestety uczciwi ludzie ulegają jego manipulacji i wciągają się w jego grę.
DAMIAN WARZECHA ASBUD!!! jest na tyle perfidny, że JUŻ przed podpisaniem umowy z jego firmą pokazuje naiwnym ludzią inwestycje, którą rzekomo wykonała jego firma, co się później okazuje,że ta inwestycja to jego dom. Czyli już przed podpisaniem umowy z jego firmą, wiedział doskonale jakie będzie stawiał kroki aby jak najwięcej pieniędzy wyłudzić (inaczej nie można tego nazwać) od naiwnych ludzi.
Ewidentnie za pieniądze swoich inwestorów SWÓJ dom wykończył, a gdzie nasze pieniądze, które dostał na materiał plus robocizne? Nie ma? Tak własnie nie ma! więc narzuca się pytanie co z nimi zrobił? Tak własnie stworzył oaze spokoju dla swojej rodziny! Nie patrząć na żadne konsekwencje ale takich ludzi jak ON pozbawionych jakichkolwiek uczuć sumienie nie ruszy, nie zrobi nigdy na nim wrażenia, że okradł naiwnych ludzi, których okręcił wokół palca! Odpowiedz jest prosta Oszukał kilka ludzi, którzy całe swoje ciężko zarobione pieniądze przekazali do jego rąk aby zapewnić swojej rodzinie byt, nie licząc się z konsekwencjami,że pozbawił innych ludzi pieniędzy, nerwów, czasu . Jest oszustem inaczej nie można go nazwać ! 
Przestrzegam przed tą firmą aby nikt na DAMIANA WARZECHE nie trafił bo wszystkie pieniądze i marzenia legną w gruzach!

----------


## maniekc5

witam dopiero co ruszyłem z budową a tu same problemy na czarnej liście pan W. Knycz adaptacja projektu trwała 2 lata ceny kosmiczne a dogadać  sie z gościem to masakra

----------


## Seweryn32

Panie Damianie, rzeczywistość co to podpisanej umowy jest całkiem rozbieżna. Umowa, która zawarta była z waszą firmą została przez Twoje manipulacje kilka razy zmieniana, przepisywana i robiono kilka aneksów. Pańska firma nie wywiązuje się z tego co w niej zawarto! Pieniądze zapłacaone za materiał, który od tamtego roku do dnia dzisiejszego nie dotarł na plac budowy. Panie DAMIANIE to nie są małe pieniądze, które Pan wyłudził od kilku inwestorów. To są tysiące!!!! 
Pańska firma to wielkie oszustwo i nie porozumienie. Inwestycja, która została rozpoczęta w tamtymm roku nie została zakończona i nigdy nie będzie! Pan DAMIAN WARZECHA zabrał pieniądze i zostawił ludzi na lodzie! Bez kontaktu, bez pieniędzy, co mało na tyle jest Pan beszczelny, że z placu budowy Pańscy pracownicy zabrali nie swoje narzędzia. WSTYD! Jakość prac jest najgorsza jaka może być Przez brak doświadczenia Pańskiej firmy oraz jakiej kolwiek rzetelności z Pańskiej strony. Dlatego chcę Wszystkich przestrzec przed zawarciem jakiej kolwiek umowy z Tą pseudo firmą ASBUD DAMIAN WARZECHA !!!!!
OSZUST ZWYKŁY OSZUST !!!!!!! PRZESTRZEGAM WSZYSTKICH KTÓRZY CHCĄ ZACZĄĆ SWOJĄ INWESTYCJE I NIGDY NIE DOKOŃCZYĆ!!

----------


## Decerdos

Witam

Również jestem osobą poszkodowaną przez Pana Damiana Warzecha ASBUD. Proszę o kontakt pod numerem telefonu 32 720 22 66. oraz email pod adres: [email protected]

Zbieramy osoby do pozwu zbiorowego skierowanego przeciw Pan Warzecha oraz jego firmie.

Panie Damianie ciekawe czy jest pan sprytniejszy od wymiary sprawiedliwości. Czas powiedzieć "sprawdzam" ! Koniec żartów.
Powinien Pan wiedzieć, że spółka zoo nie zabezpiecza Pana od odpowiedzialności majątkowej jeśli jest pan członkiem zarządu. Jeśli udowodnimy działanie na szkodę spółki, będzie Pan ponosił odpowiedzialność majątkową i karną za swoje oszustwa.

Btw. Zauważyłem, że telefon jest już nieaktywny.

----------


## Decerdos

Panie Damianie czas powiedzieć "sprawdzam".

Wszystkie osoby poszkodowane przez Pana Damian Warzecha i jego firmę ASBUD proszę o kontakt pod adresem: [email protected].
Podaję również telefon: 32 720 22 66.

Zobaczymy ilu nas jest i zastanowimy się nad pozwem zbiorowym. Jeśli udowodnimy celowe działanie na niekorzyść spółki, pan Damian będzie odpowiadał majątkowo i karnie na działanie na niekorzyść spółki. Jeśli Pan nie posiada majątku jeszcze gorzej, bo to już odpowiedzialność karna.

Panie Damianie ciekawe również na jakiej podstawie pieniądze wychodzą ze spółki. Wszystko można sprawdzić. Zobaczymy czy jest Pan taki sprytny czy taki głupi.

----------


## ishan

Jestesmy obecnie po stanie zero. Na tą chwilę moge zdecydowanie polecić :

- Geodeta Pan Ryszard Ryguła, bardzo uprzejmy i słowny, wszystko bez problemów
- Usługi koparką i zasypywanie fundamentu - Firma pana Radwana z Grojca, profesjonalnie na 100%
- bloczki fundamentowe zasypowe - Firma Jarbet z Grojca, bloczki ładne, transport na czas 
- beton firma Olwik z Bielan, w Oświęcimiu najtaniej, transport rownież zgodnie z umową

----------


## weiher

Cześć
poszukuje SOLIDNEJ firmy do tynków wewnętrznych maszynowych cem-wap 
wymagania ściany muszą być PROSTE  i ładnie zatarte

Z góry dzięki za namiary!
WW

----------


## w&m

> Cześć
> poszukuje SOLIDNEJ firmy do tynków wewnętrznych maszynowych cem-wap 
> wymagania ściany muszą być PROSTE  i ładnie zatarte
> 
> Z góry dzięki za namiary!
> WW


Ha! Masz szczęście kolego, bo akurat zbierałem się tutaj, by opisać tynkowanie u mnie. Firma "tynk-bud" z Oświęcimia - właściciel Piotr Podeszwa, tel. 513276546 właśnie ukończyła u mnie tynkowanie najprostsze - cementowo-wapienne. Ściany proste, ładnie pozacierane. Nie mam zbyt dużych wymagań (w końcu wszyscy kiedyś umrzemy) ale jest ładnie. Powiem tak - jestem zadowolony i polecam.

----------


## w&m

> - beton firma Olwik z Bielan, w Oświęcimiu najtaniej, transport rownież zgodnie z umową


A ten Olwik to już poprawił jakość? Bo kiedyś mieli jakieś problemy, że lichy beton był. Słyszałem, że ktoś tam się sądził z nimi, ale tylko słyszałem. U mnie natomiast lali chudziak -  chudziak, co prawda, bo chudziak, ale nogą wycierać dziury to coś chyba nie tak...? A operator pompy zajmował się wszystkim tylko nie jej obsługą...

----------


## Pikitrak

Witam wszystkich serdecznie na forum. Jestem tu nowy. Bardzo proszę o polecenie fachowego, doświadczonego, rzetelnego i słownego kierownika budowy z okolicy Oświęcimia. Z góry dziękuję za pomoc. :roll eyes:

----------


## ishan

> A ten Olwik to już poprawił jakość? Bo kiedyś mieli jakieś problemy, że lichy beton był. Słyszałem, że ktoś tam się sądził z nimi, ale tylko słyszałem. U mnie natomiast lali chudziak -  chudziak, co prawda, bo chudziak, ale nogą wycierać dziury to coś chyba nie tak...? A operator pompy zajmował się wszystkim tylko nie jej obsługą...


No my laliśmy z nimi ławy, potem zalewaliśmy bloczki zalewowe fundamentowe i na końcu lalismy pierwsza deke czyli stan zero. U nas nie było z nimi problemu, zawsze na czas, beton chyba ok, ma moje laickie oko  :smile:  nic sie z nim nie dzieje, po dece szuramy rusztowanem itp, wszsytko wydaje sie w porzadku. 
Co do operatora to troche fakt, akurat to był najsłabszy punkt naszej "współpracy" z firmą olwik. Nie chodzi o same podejście do pracy bo tu było wsumie ok, tylko po prostu o umiejętność. Niebawem zalewamy strop i bedziemy brać beton z Wadowic, nie pamiętam teraz firmy, ale kuzyn od nich brał i wyszło jeszcze taniej. Tylko znowu było u niego dwóch operatorów, za pierwszym razem ponoć bardzo dobry, za drugim juz słabiej.

Co do kierownika my budujemy z Panem Bartoszem Janikiem, biuro ma na rynku w Oświęcimiu. Na chwile obecna jesteśmy zadowoleni, jest na każdy telefon, zawsze chętnie doradzi i pomoże. My budujemy sami, jest ok, nie mieliśmy do tej pory żadnych spin  :smile:  . Jeśli kolega będzie budował z firmą to Pan Bartek myslę bedzię idealny, na pewno nie popuści fuszery.

----------


## w&m

> Niebawem zalewamy strop i bedziemy brać beton z Wadowic, nie pamiętam teraz firmy, ale kuzyn od nich brał i wyszło jeszcze taniej. Tylko znowu było u niego dwóch operatorów, za pierwszym razem ponoć bardzo dobry, za drugim juz słabiej.


i słusznie. Betoniarnia Wadowice. Dobre ceny i można się dogadać. Po prostu bez problemów. Polecam.

----------


## ishan

Piszę z proźbą, czas zacząć szukać ekipy do dachu. Ma ktoś kogoś wartego zaufa nia i polecenia ?? chcielibysmy dach robić w okolicach kwietnia/maja

----------


## w&m

> Piszę z proźbą, czas zacząć szukać ekipy do dachu. Ma ktoś kogoś wartego zaufa nia i polecenia ?? chcielibysmy dach robić w okolicach kwietnia/maja


U siebie robiłem sam tak więźbę jak i układałem dach. Nie podejmę się, bo nie mam czasu, ale mogę służyć poradą w razie czego.
Co do polecenia to można spróbować p. Leszka Ruska z Nowej Wsi.

----------


## bar_tosz

Witam wszystkich, jestem na etapie zakończenia fundamentów, z racji tego poszukuję murarza do budowy pod dach, czy może ktoś z Was zna kogoś, może polecić albo ewentualnie wie gdzie szukać, zależałoby mi na samym murarzu, pomocnik już jest, budowa z bloczków typu Ytong, w dużej mierze buduje systemem gospodarczym dlatego też nie poszukuje całej ekipy, Pozdrawiam forumowiczów

----------


## KarolkaWlk

> Jeżeli nie zależy ci na czasie to polecam mojego wykonawcę, Pan Andrzej z Brennej wykonuje wszystko sam z pomocnikiem i robi wszystko od podstaw czyli od fundamentów aż po dach łącznie z wykończeniówką, Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowany to zapraszam na moją budowę. Oczywiście dla zainteresowanych podam kontakt do Pana Andrzeja
> 
> Zapomniałem dopisać że jest niedrogi i zna się na robocie


Podaj nr prosze

----------


## Spolerni92

Witam wszystkich serdecznie!

Jestem tu nowy, więc chciałem podziękować za ogromną skarbnicę wiedzy :smile: 

Natomiast interesuje mnie czy poza wyżej wspomnianym Panu z Brennej, jest ktoś o podobnych zamiłowaniach w okolicy Oświęcimia?

Otrzymałem kilka wycen i koszty mnie przeraziły..

Ktoś kogoś poleci??

----------


## superelmirka

Witam, poszukuje ekipy do tynkow, wylewek i ocieplenia dachu, okolice Andrychowa. Mozecie kogos polecic? podrawiam

----------


## meqi

> Jestesmy obecnie po stanie zero. Na tą chwilę moge zdecydowanie polecić :
> 
> - Geodeta Pan Ryszard Ryguła, bardzo uprzejmy i słowny, wszystko bez problemów
> - Usługi koparką i zasypywanie fundamentu - Firma pana Radwana z Grojca, profesjonalnie na 100%
> - bloczki fundamentowe zasypowe - Firma Jarbet z Grojca, bloczki ładne, transport na czas 
> - beton firma Olwik z Bielan, w Oświęcimiu najtaniej, transport rownież zgodnie z umową



Kupowaliście projekt gotowy czy indywidualny? Szukamy aktualnie architekta.

Kogo możecie polecić?

Chodzi o:
Wykonanie projektu indywidualnego domu parterowego (około 120m2 powierzchni użytkowej) w kształcie litery T (garaż jednostanowiskowy przodu domu) wraz z:
-adaptacją do działki,
-projektem przyłączy,
-mapą do celów projektowych,
-projekt zabezpieczeń na szkody górnicze (kategoria 2 z prognozą na 3).
Dom z piecem gazowym, oparty na płycie fundamentowej. Działka 889m2.

----------


## ishan

witam
sorki ze odpisuje po 2 dniach, musze czesciej wchodzic na forum  :smile: My mielismy projekt gotowy. Naszym architektem jest Bartosz Janik. Biuro ma na rynku w Oświecimiu, wchodzi sie tak jak do knajpy bazyl. Mysle ze bedzie w stanie narysowac cos fajnego, Pan Bartek z tego co wiem maczał palce w restauracji portobello miedzy innymi. My jesteśmy z niego na tą chwile zadowoleni, rzeczowy i miły facet. Z nami był od początku, wszystkie papiery, adaptacja, zmiany, projekty zjazdu, przyłączy itp Kompletna usługa zakonczona pozwoleniem na budowe. Kieruje też naszą budową, nigdy nie było problemu.

----------


## meqi

Dzięki za odpowiedź. 

Ktoś jeszcze poleca jakiegoś kierownika albo ekipę budowlaną do SSO?

P.S. kupię używany blaszak i inne akcesoria na początek budowy

----------


## Maniek70

OSTRZEGAM

Firma ED-BUD Materiały Budowlane sp. z o.o. z Sieradza ul. Uniejowska 20 - Waldemar Piątek - Edyta Kałuzińska Piątek - 

Radzę się dobrze zastanowić przed współpracą i dobrze pilnować sposobu wystawiania faktur.

Wpłaciliśmy im na materiały (YTONG) prawie 80 tys. złotych 10 sierpnia 2016r. -  nie wystawili nam faktury w terminie, mieszali dokumentami i obracali naszymi pieniędzmi przez 8 miesięcy a do dzisiaj nie zwrócili nadpłaty 11 tys. pln.

Opóźniały się dostawy z Ytonga - ciągle były wymówki, obietnice, zwodzenie... a w Ytongu nie wysyłali towaru bo nie dostawali płatności..

Część materiału musieliśmy kupić na szybko=drogo u innego dystrybutora, aby nie przerywać budowy.

Korektę faktury łaskawie wystawili w styczniu  z terminem zwrotu 28 dni !!! do dzisiaj - czyli 3 kwietnia 2017 - nie rozliczyli nadpłaty.

Sprawa już w drodze na wokandę i w stosownych urzędach...

Szczerze przestrzegam.

Mariusz

----------


## pawelmstw

Polecam firme Kós-met mają w dobrej cenie stal zbrojeniową

----------


## ishan

> Polecam firme Kós-met mają w dobrej cenie stal zbrojeniową


potwierdzam, do tego bez problemu mozna kupić druty które Panowie utną na wymiar

----------


## superelmirka

a macie kogos od malowania i lazienek podog? wiecie jakie sa mniej wiecej ceny? bo wlasnie poszukuje i jeszcze nai troche sie nie orinetuje w tym  :smile:  pozdrawiam

----------


## EmiliA00

PRZESTRZEGAM!! 
Przed betoniarnią INŻBET -  Oświęcim, Bieruń.
Miałam nie przyjemność zamawiać u nich beton na strop teriva,
Podczas rozmowy ustaliliśmy ze kruszywo od 02 do 08, godzina 17:00 ( ustalona ekipa na budowie )
W dniu zalewania wydzwaniali do mnie co 30 minut że Oni chcą przyjechać wcześniej bo odpadła im robota i nie mają co robić, oczywiście za każdym razem cierpliwie tłumaczyłam że nie mam wcześniej ekipy i nie dam rady wcześniej, wydzwaniali do mnie jakieś 10 razy, podczas ostatniej rozmowy powiedziałam że albo bedą o 17 albo w takim razie wogóle ( miałam ich już dość) 
Ku mojemu zaskoczeniu pompa przyjechała już o 15:45, po czym dwie gruszki o 16 ( na budowie byłam tylko ja i mąż) pytałam dlaczego tak przyjechali ale powiedzieli że sobie "poczekają' kiedy już doszło do zalewania, Panowie mieli tak gęsty beton że nie chciał "wyjść" z gruszki więc zaczęli mieszkać go z wodą..
Kilka dni póżniej kiedy przyszło do zapłaty rzeczywistość okazała się jeszcze ciekawsza
Kierownik, sekretarka i jakiś facet od gruszki zaczęli wmawiać mi że zgodziłam się na godzine 15! po czym uparcie próbowali wmówić mi że już 2 tygodnie temu tak własnie się z nimi umawiałam co jest kompletną bzdurą, Pani sekretarka w związku z tym stwierdziła że JA mam zapąłcić im 200 zł więcej za postój gruszki nie z ich winy!!  na specyfikacji okazało się ze kruszywo to od 02 do 16!! po czym własciciel stwierdził że Oni innego nie maja!! i musiałam zle zrozumieć,dodam że upewniałam się 2 razy, wychodzi na to że mówią to co klient chce usłyszeć a nie to co jest faktem, następnie okazało się ze mam zapłącić za beton więcej niż się umawialiśmy! cena umowna tydzień jak i dzień wcześniej to 210 zł za kubik, w dniu płatności okazało się ze to 220 zł bo Pani stwierdziła że tak ma być i musiałam żle zrozzumieć!! Oszukują na każdym kroku! kłamią i próbują zrobić z człowieka wariata!
Szczerze NIE POLECAM!!!  :sick:

----------


## ishan

dlatego nie warto kominować, betoniarnia wadowice i wszystko ok, i beton i kontakt i operatorzy pompy i cena   :smile:  chociaż trzy razy bralismy od olvika i też nie narzekam (pisałem wcześniej) i coś ode mnie jeszcze:
na biało:
- mój kierownik budowy i architekt Pan Bartosz Janik, bardzo równy gość, jeśli ktoś buduje z ekipą polecam na 100% my budujemy sami i też wszystko ok
- zaopatrujemy się głównie w hurtowni Metalbud (kostki, kominy itp), Ceny ok, jeśli chodzi o dostawę to bardzo dobrze, ugadana godzina, transport jest
- strop terive i kilka pierdołek braliśmy w Budgipsie, też polecam, miła i rzeczowa obsługa, transporty i poźniejszy kontakt też na plus
obecnie to tyle  :smile: 
Okna najtaniej wyszły nam w firmie Pagen, ale montaż w sierpniu dopiero więc pełną usługę ocenie dopiero po.
Dach na dniach robi nam firma Fajmar-Dach, też po usłudze ocenie, aczkolwiek po kilku spotkaniach z Panem Marcinem (właściciel) perspektywa jest pozytywna  :smile: 

I pytanie na koniec, robił ktoś ocieplenie poddasza pianą ?? Jesteśmy zdecydowani na to rozwiazanie, ktoś kogoś poleci ??

----------


## meqi

> dlatego nie warto kominować, betoniarnia wadowice i wszystko ok, i beton i kontakt i operatorzy pompy i cena   chociaż trzy razy bralismy od olvika i też nie narzekam (pisałem wcześniej)
> ?


Dasz namiary na tą betoniarnie z Wadowic? Ile za m3?

----------


## ishan

nie wiem czy nie za późno:
http://gluc.com.pl/beton/3-beton-towarowy.html

----------


## ishan

No to lecimy dalej, na szczescie dalej na biało  :smile: 
- ekipa od dachu, Fajmar-Dach Marcin Fajferek. Może troszkę przydługawo to trwało,(min przez pogode ale i przez dokładność Pana Marcina co trzeba uznac za zalete) jakość wykonania dachu bardzo dobra. Mimo to po ulewnych deszczach okazało się że na dachu jest jeden mały chochlik, telefon do Pana Macina o godzinie 8, godzina po 14 tego samego dnia Pan Marcin na dachu i błąd naprawia. Błędy zdarzają się każdemu, całkowicie to rozumiem, reakcja firmy na zgloszenie problemu na 6. Szczerze polecam, bardzo dobry i dokladny fachowiec, służący dobrą radą a przy tym na prawdę sympatyczny facet.
- brama garazowa Wiśniowski - Waldemar Serafin z Zaborza, bardzo fajna cena, wszystko zgodnie z umową, i montaż i towar.
- okna z Pagena z Oświęcimia - okna ładne, cena bardzo dobra ( sporo taniej od innych wycen w Osw) , wygłądają na solidne, montaż też ok. Jak się spiszą, zweryfikujemy jak już się wprowadzimy
Tyle  :smile: 

Mam pytanie, ktoś coś, wylewki maszynowe na podłogówkę ?? cena/jakość ??

----------


## w&m

U mnie wylewki w tym roku robił p. Piotr Szewczyk, nr tel. 502588985. Był niewielki problem z dylatacjami (nie były tam, gdzie chciałem), ale mimo to polecam.

----------


## revrev

ODRADZAM firmę DEKARSKĄ z Wadowic, kryjącą się pod numerami telefonów 534 574 113 oraz 793 392 213.
Człowiek umawia się na prostą robotę, podaje cenę w dwóch wariantach wykonania, mocno sugeruje pracę bez umowy (dla mnie to oznacza również bez  gwarancji), później przekłada o kolejne tygodnie z niejasnych przyczyn.
Ostatecznie pyskuje w sprawie ceny, którą wcześniej ustaliliśmy, jest arogancki i kończy rozmowę pokrzykując, że on tej roboty się nie podejmuje i rzuca słuchawką. Bezczelny.
Przez typa straciłem 4 tygodnie w oczekiwaniu, zamiast zlecić robotę innej, porządnej firmie i mieć z głowy.
NIE POLECAM !!!!!

----------


## budynekrafal

> ODRADZAM firmę DEKARSKĄ z Wadowic, kryjącą się pod numerami telefonów 534 574 113 oraz 793 392 213.
> Człowiek umawia się na prostą robotę, podaje cenę w dwóch wariantach wykonania, mocno sugeruje pracę bez umowy (dla mnie to oznacza również bez  gwarancji), później przekłada o kolejne tygodnie z niejasnych przyczyn.
> Ostatecznie pyskuje w sprawie ceny, którą wcześniej ustaliliśmy, jest arogancki i kończy rozmowę pokrzykując, że on tej roboty się nie podejmuje i rzuca słuchawką. Bezczelny.
> Przez typa straciłem 4 tygodnie w oczekiwaniu, zamiast zlecić robotę innej, porządnej firmie i mieć z głowy.
> NIE POLECAM !!!!!


Dziękujemy za przestrogę ! Cenne takie posty.

----------


## natkol

Dzień dobry, 

Czy macie do polecenia soldiną firmę do wykonania nadbudowy domu + nowego dachu + stropu? Miejsce realizacji budowy to okolice Oświęcimia  :Smile: 

Z góry dziękuję!

----------


## superelmirka

a kogos od elewacji macie do polecnia? oraz wiecie jakie tynki sa najlepsze, zastanawimay sie nad silikonowymi? co sie u was sprawdzilo

----------


## weiher

Witam, 
poszukuję firmy od suchej zabudowy. Do zrobienia całe poddasze, bez udziwnień. 
Ma być ładnie zrobione i przede  wszystkim ma nic nie pękać  :smile: 

Macie jakieś namiary?

poszukuję też firmy od kominków.... zabudowa w stylu nowoczesnym.

Jaka firmę od kominków polecacie?

Z góry bardzo dziękuję!
WW

----------


## maxiucb

> Witam, 
> poszukuję firmy od suchej zabudowy. Do zrobienia całe poddasze, bez udziwnień. 
> Ma być ładnie zrobione i przede  wszystkim ma nic nie pękać 
> 
> Macie jakieś namiary?
> 
> poszukuję też firmy od kominków.... zabudowa w stylu nowoczesnym.
> 
> Jaka firmę od kominków polecacie?
> ...


Jeśli chodzi o kominki polecam Tim Kominki z Trzebini.

----------


## Luk-Woj

*Do białej listy:*

*- Tynki* - ekipa Wojciecha Pary (tel. 693 379 681) - sprawnie, dokładnie i zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną. Wykonywali u mnie tynki cementowo-wapienne. Robią też suche zabudowy.
*- Elewacja -* Sławek (tel. 508 732 319) - ekipa wykonała u mnie ocieplenie styropianem z tynkiem silikonowym. Wszystko porządnie wyprowadzone, prosto jak od linijki. Dbają o materiał i porządek, szanują pracę innych, uważając by nie zniszczyć. Widząc jakość pracy umówiliśmy się też na sufity podwieszane, ocieplenie poddasza i stropu nad garażem, gładzie i kładzenie płytek. Wszystko wykonane tak jak trzeba, w dobrej jakości.

----------


## bocian_123

Cześć,
Właśnie zaczynam przygodę z remontem a co za tym idzie z forum murator :wink: 
Puki co jest nowy dach i poddasze użytkowe. Teraz poszukuję dobrego fachowca do przebudowy domu(zmiany układu pomieszczeń), dobudowy nowego ganku wraz z schodami. Moglibyście kogoś polecić?

----------


## maxiucb

*- Tynki* - ekipa Wojciecha Pary (tel. 693 379 681) - sprawnie, dokładnie i zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną. Wykonywali u mnie tynki cementowo-wapienne. Robią też suche zabudowy.
Potwierdzam. U mnie tynki cementowo-wapienne i gipsowe. Ekipa Pana Wojtka jak najbardziej na plus. Pan Wojtek jednak czasami uparty jak typowy góral  :big grin:  

Kilka rzeczy było do poprawy w czasie wykonywania tynków, namarudził się, że on wie lepiej, że nie trzeba tego tak robić jak chcemy ale ostatecznie wszystko zostało zrobione  :smile:

----------


## Termeko.eu

> *Do białej listy:*
> 
> *- Tynki* - ekipa Wojciecha Pary (tel. 693 379 681) - sprawnie, dokładnie i zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną. Wykonywali u mnie tynki cementowo-wapienne. Robią też suche zabudowy.
> *- Elewacja -* Sławek (tel. 508 732 319) - ekipa wykonała u mnie ocieplenie styropianem z tynkiem silikonowym. Wszystko porządnie wyprowadzone, prosto jak od linijki. Dbają o materiał i porządek, szanują pracę innych, uważając by nie zniszczyć. Widząc jakość pracy umówiliśmy się też na sufity podwieszane, ocieplenie poddasza i stropu nad garażem, gładzie i kładzenie płytek. Wszystko wykonane tak jak trzeba, w dobrej jakości.




Zwykła perfidna reklama zalogowałes się aby to napisac ?

Ekipa pary u mnie na czarna listę mieli tynkować jesienią lecz nie dotrzymali terminu i przesuwali ponad 2 miesiące , wkoncu przyszla zima i podziękowałem.gniazdek nie osadzają i dość drogo ponad 32 zł knauf diamant.

----------


## maxiucb

> Zwykła perfidna reklama zalogowałes się aby to napisac ?
> 
> Ekipa pary u mnie na czarna listę mieli tynkować jesienią lecz nie dotrzymali terminu i przesuwali ponad 2 miesiące , wkoncu przyszla zima i podziękowałem.gniazdek nie osadzają i dość drogo ponad 32 zł knauf diamant.


Jeśli chodzi o przekładanie terminu to potwierdzam, u mnie też tak było. Już nie pamiętam ale chyba około miesiąc później. Co do ceny też wzrosła biorąc pod uwagę rok wcześniej.

U mnie na ścianach tynki cementowo-wapienne Baumit + na to gładź wapienna Kreisel. Gotowe pod malowanie. Kto tylko to widzi twierdzi, że super i że dużo lepsze od oklepanych tynków gipsowych. Cena u mnie z 28 na 30zł. Niestety na sufitach nie było wyboru i musiałem brać tynki gipsowe Dolina Nidy cena 27zł  za metr.

Generalnie takie czasy, że każdy ma Cię w dupie! Bo jeśli nie przyjdzie do Ciebie to ma na Twoje miejsce 10 innych chętnych  :sad:

----------


## Termeko.eu

Aktualnie szukam wykonawcy od elewacji , Poleci ktos kogos ? w zamian polecę dobrego fachurę i taniego do SSO działa tylko w obrębie Będzina oraz hydraulika

Waldek Góral 30 lat doświadczenia z 3-4 pomocnikami zna sie na rzeczy wszystko idealnie słowny i nie naciąga na materiał gdyż samemu wszystko najlepiej załatwiać.Robi tylko w okolicach Będzina Sląskie  888 569 868 można powiedzieć ze od Kamila będzie wiedział.

Hydraulik Jarek Sląskie dobry fachowiec robi głownie z polecenia nigdzie się nie ogłasza 501 168 880

----------


## Tomaszkos

> Polecam Firmę z Dankowic Artura Rydza. Kierownik nie mógł wyjść z podziwu, że tak porządne firmy jeszcze istnieją. Nie było problemu z niczym


Witam wszystkich. 
Pan Artur Rydz z Dankowic budował dom koledze ostatnio i niestety opinia kompletnie odmienna. To dorobkiewicz i kombinator. Materiały byle taniej, robota byle szybciej. Nic nie zostało wykonane należycie. Liczne problemy jakościowe i kompletny brak profesjonalizmu. Amatorka całkowita. Zresztą to żaden budowlaniec ani fachowiec... Podstawowe błędy, za arogancja i bezczelność. Radzę omijać szerokim łukiem. Odradzam wszystkim którzy chcą by ich dom był należycie zbudowany.

----------


## drywhiskey

Witam, kogo polecilibyście do pomalowania elewacji? Kęty i okolice

----------


## nowa7

*Biała lista*
do badań gruntu polecam z Oświecimia Krzysztofa Hycnara GEOTECH , do styropianu  hurtownie Styronet Oświecim, geodetów Anna Chrząścik,  Pryzmat Trzebinia.
Wszystkie 3 firmy szybko, sprawnie i terminowo. 
.

----------


## berdnard

CZARNA LISTA

 Popierdoloni psioszofery  tzw gruszek i szteterów   firmy Inżbet Bijasowice nie patrzą na znaki drogowe t.j ograniczenie prędkości ,tonażu na danej drodze tzn wszystko im wolno nawet podskakująco zapierdalać 40 tonowym wehikułem aż chałpą trzęsie a dzieje się tak w obszarze zabudowanym na dodatek po uszkodzonych studzienkach wodnych z ich strony i srają betonem po asfalcie 

dołączyła do nich kolejna firma mantrans piszę o szoferach -skurwesyny jak powyżej
nie ma bata na ich a ci sieją piaskiem z żwiru po asfalcie od kościoła Ś Nepomucena w jedlinie jak  
na bierzą ponad dopuszczalną predk w terenie zabudowanym w stronę zakazu 8 ton do Bojszów i w stronę Bierunia N

----------


## wczoraj

Witam , bardzo chetnie wpisuje górala Sławka na białą liste ,który wykonywał nam ocieplenie a teraz wykończeniówke pewnie numer juz był podawany ale dla innych 508732319 .
Pozdrawiam wszystkich budowniczych Robert

----------


## ttop

biała lista - Bartosz Janik - Archikon

Z Panem Bartkiem współpracuję od początku mojej przygody z budową. Jest on naszym architektem oraz kierownikiem budowy. Zdecydowanie polecam jego usługi. Pan Bartek jest osobą miła, kompetentną, która w każdej kwestii doradzi, bez narzucania się i akceptowania wyłącznie swoich propozycji. Dużo czasu poświęca na wyjaśnienie wątpliwości, cierpliwie odpowiada na pytania oraz praktycznie zawsze jest dostępny – jeśli nie, to zawsze oddzwania. Pan Bartek posiada dużą wiedzą zarówno w kwestiach czysto technicznych jak i tych praktyczno-estetycznych – tak naprawdę dzięki niemu wybraliśmy dużo praktyczniejszy projekt, mimo że poprzedni był już prawie zamówiony. Zdecydowanie polecam współpracę z Panem Bartkiem, zarówno laikom, jak i osobą posiadającym więcej doświadczenia w branży budowlanej. Cena jak najbardziej adekwatna do wysokiej jakości usług. Ciężko się przyczepić do czegokolwiek – oby jak najwięcej takich specjalistów.

----------


## Darek Volke

Witam 
Szukam ekipy do elewacji, ktoś poleci dobrą firmę?

----------


## Wojnar85

Witam. Poleci ktoś dobrego płytkarza do wykonania łazienki?

----------


## maxiucb

> Witam 
> Szukam ekipy do elewacji, ktoś poleci dobrą firmę?


Bracia Radko z Jaworzna. Firma Radeko.

----------

